# Need help with a member pinesfarm



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

I purchased a Stihl MS 650 from the member here, Pinesfarm back in January. He had it advertised here as siezed, needing work, etc. best offer. I wanted one for a project and sent him a PM, we talked on the phone and he had been offered $250, me to get it and get it shipped here we agreed on $300. I sent the postal money order on 1-12-10. He recieved it. We've exchanged a few PM's on the deal and he has promised me a tracking number when he ships it. 

As of now, I've sent many PM's, over the last several weeks. I see he's been on the site but seldom bothers to reply to any of my pm's. 

Now for those of you who feel that I am the bad guy or that I am picking on someone, I have a pile of PM's to foreward to those who wish to read them, the money order recipt, and you'll see I've been nothing but patient and nice about the deal, at first after some excuses on his part I was all for good honest mistakes. About a week agoe I sent a message stateing that I wanted my money back, or the saw and to be quick about it. Still no reply, no promise of shipping, no tracking number and no good excuese. I check his profile often to be certain that he has been online here, I'm pretty certain that he has seen the messages as I see he's online here about every day and sometimes more often. 

I'm not picking on anyone, or trying to. I just want the money back or the saw. After about 3 months I feel that this is a reasonable request on my part. 

At this point is it has not been shipped, never was, or he was out to take someone for some money, and that was me. So maybe this post will stirr things up a little, maybe someone who knows him can apply a little pressure, but most likely I'm out $300, maybe tomorrow the thing will arrive or at least he will ship it if he is going to bother but after a few months now I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 8, 2010)

i would contact the sheriff or police where he lives and provide some of this documentation. if they don't want to act, contact the local DA. it's small potatoes, but you don't know what kind of help you will get unless you ask.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 8, 2010)

pinesfarm.... where izz the mans saw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:sword::check::blob5::blob5:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 8, 2010)

File a fraud complaint with the Postmaster General's office. If you pay for something with a postal money order and don't get the goods, that's mail fraud and it's a felony.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 8, 2010)

Well before the others come along chastising your for airing this in public, let me say that I for one are not against you airing it here since you did it in a fair fashion. 

If what your saying is true then the no replys and this much time makes it hard for me to think of a excuse that would be valid. 

I have had dealings with lots of folks here and all seem to have been straight up and good, but if there is a louse here, I for one would like to know who it is so I don't end up in the same boat with you.


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

I was wondering when this was goign to happen. Hope this gets things goign and your saw to you or something. opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 8, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> File a fraud complaint with the Postmaster General's office. If you pay for something with a postal money order and don't get the goods, that's mail fraud and it's a felony.



I do agree, I hope he makes it right. Not cool to keep a man waiting on his saw!!


Mike


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well before the others come along chastising your for airing this in public, let me say that I for one are not against you airing it here since you did it in a fair fashion.
> 
> If what your saying is true then the no replys and this much time makes it hard for me to think of a excuse that would be valid.
> 
> I have had dealings with lots of folks here and all seem to have been straight up and good, but if there is a louse here, I for one would like to know who it is so I don't end up in the same boat with you.



:agree2:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 8, 2010)

You sent a postal money order?

Post the address u sent it to!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks like I dodged the bullet on that one. I was kinda bummed when I didn't get that saw.


----------



## willis09r (Mar 8, 2010)

I know a guy still waiting on a 650 that he hasn't received either. His is 
supposed to come from Springfield, OH....same place?


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 8, 2010)

willis09r said:


> I know a guy still waiting on a 650 that he hasn't received either. His is
> supposed to come from Springfield, OH....same place?



looks like the guy is from ct?


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 8, 2010)

dang,,,makes you wonder if there is people on here that gets the money and runs to fleabay and gets more money,,,now i am getting a little weary about buying one now,,,,to me a few hudreds dollars is a lot of money


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well before the others come along chastising your for airing this in public, let me say that I for one are not against you airing it here since you did it in a fair fashion.
> 
> If what your saying is true then the no replys and this much time makes it hard for me to think of a excuse that would be valid.
> 
> I have had dealings with lots of folks here and all seem to have been straight up and good, but if there is a louse here, I for one would like to know who it is so I don't end up in the same boat with you.



I couldn't have said it any better, good job Mark. Everybody I have dealt with here have been GREAT.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 8, 2010)

I have had nothing but good transactions on this site and would like to keep it that way. We need to get this matter resolved and take out the trash IMO. 3 months is a long time for a deal and we don't need deals like this one to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

It's likely not right to post the adress on public forum, so I won't. Though you can get a general idea of the area easily enough.


Maybe I shouldn't have made the original post, but I feel after this much time it's likely not out of line. As I've stated before, I've been nothing but understanding, and all for good honest mistakes. But enough is enough and the lack of response on his part really :censored: me off. I've made lots of deals with people on the net, here or on some shooting related websites buying and selling rifles, optics, tools, parts, etc. Every one has went well, all have been completed in reasonable time frames and I've never had an issue with an item or another party.

Lucky for me, I'm verry busy, things are going great. I can't spend much time on the $300 in this case but I'll see what I can do. 

I've done work for customers, custom farm work, bailing, hay wrapping, etc who stiffed me, never paid and there's some large accounts, it sucks, but it's life. I can spend time and money to file a judgement in court, where I won't get anything anyway. Some of these fella's just can't pay, won't pay, etc. I can just move on and get back to work. I've learned over the years that if someone is unable to but concerened with paying you, even if it takes time, you don't have to be concerened with them. If someone isn't up front and concerened, look out, they aren't going to pay anyway.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 8, 2010)

o8f150 said:


> dang,,,makes you wonder if there is people on here that gets the money and runs to fleabay and gets more money,,,now i am getting a little weary about buying one now,,,,to me a few hudreds dollars is a lot of money



Most people here will bend over backwards to make sure you are satisfied. A lot of saws and parts are sold through here, in the last year this is only the second story like this I seen.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 8, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> I have had nothing but good transactions on this site and would like to keep it that way. We need to get this matter resolved and take out the trash IMO. 3 months is a long time for a deal and we don't need deals like this one to ruin it for the rest of us.



So we need to set up an alibi for the guy that takes him out.

What else we need woodchuck?


----------



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

modifiedmark put it well

I kept quiet for a long time, hopeing that there was a mistake, but with the lack of the goods and the lack of response, lack of communication with pinesfarm, I feel that I've been took.


I hope the saw arrives in the mail, I will not appoligize to anyone though as I have not been out of line after 3 months. It's not like I got excited after things takeing an extra week, than another, and another, etc. I've been put off, kept in the dark or just plain outright screwed. We'll see but if and when it arrives, I'll be sure to post that it did.


I've had nothing but great luck on here, weather I needed a part, information or anything. I've gave away and paid shipping on a fair number of items to members who needed them more than I did. I'll keep ondoing things the same way also as I hope most of you do. have done or have intentions of.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm just a newbie here, and I can certainly understand the forum not wanting folks to post bad air, but fair is fair, and from what I read, the man who was selling the saw seems to not be good for his word. I personally cannot think of any excuse valid enough to warrant a transaction to take 3 months to complete. I will give people the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise to me, but I also am cautious and cynical, so I approach everything carefully. If there is a bad apple in the barrel, I for one would appreciate knowing about it so I may exercise additional caution. I certainly hope this matter gets resolved in a speedy manner.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 8, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> So we need to set up an alibi for the guy that takes him out.
> 
> What else we need woodchuck?



wi50's chainsaw would be great. We could :taped:


----------



## whitemountain (Mar 8, 2010)

kspakland said:


> I'm just a newbie here, and I can certainly understand the forum not wanting folks to post bad air, but fair is fair, and from what I read, the man who was selling the saw seems to not be good for his word. I personally cannot think of any excuse valid enough to warrant a transaction to take 3 months to complete. I will give people the benefit of the doubt until proven otherwise to me, but I also am cautious and cynical, so I approach everything carefully. If there is a bad apple in the barrel, I for one would appreciate knowing about it so I may exercise additional caution. I certainly hope this matter gets resolved in a speedy manner.



:agree2:


----------



## Freehand (Mar 8, 2010)

He's on right now......





Last Activity: Today 08:45 PM
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Did I do something wrong? - firewood cutting etiquette


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 8, 2010)

Pinesfarm did post about jacking up his leg up cutting wood and having to lay up for a few weeks.....that was back in february. He should be responding to PM's though.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

I see pinesfarm is online now, hopefully he can post a legitimate excuse, or provide some insight anyway.

I hope the fella isn't hurt and laid up that's no good for anyone. But I see he's online often and then I would have at least been informed way back when.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Pinesfarm*

is online right now, hopefully he can respond and this can be resolved amicably. I would consider the advice Jacob provided you for moving forward.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 8, 2010)

wi50 said:


> modifiedmark put it well
> 
> I kept quiet for a long time, hopeing that there was a mistake, but with the lack of the goods and the lack of response, lack of communication with pinesfarm, I feel that I've been took.
> 
> ...


Don't think I could have been that patient if this happened to me...We have all had many positive experiences on AS-Sorry this has happened to you wi50


----------



## parrisw (Mar 8, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> He's on right now......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya he was online a few minutes ago, now he's gone. I wouldn't give him anymore time, he's had enough. Get him for mail fraud. Can't let him go, just so he can do it again, as soon as most people get pressure like that, they'll cave.


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 8, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well before the others come along chastising your for airing this in public, let me say that I for one are not against you airing it here since you did it in a fair fashion.
> 
> If what your saying is true then the no replys and this much time makes it hard for me to think of a excuse that would be valid.
> 
> I have had dealings with lots of folks here and all seem to have been straight up and good, but if there is a louse here, I for one would like to know who it is so I don't end up in the same boat with you.



:angrysoapbox:

Mark, I could'nt have said it any better!!!!!!!!!!!!


There can't be a valid excuse after this amount of time. If you sent the jack, and don't get your saw, he gets the smack, and deserves it. With the limited amount of time on this forum I've got an impression that most folks would jump in front of a freight train for another member. I cannot abide by someone getting stiffed by another member! Hope this works out for ya, if it don't remember you got allot of friends backing you up!


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 8, 2010)

i know when i sell something i send it out that day or the next day after i get the money,,,,i wouldn't sleep at night if i didn't


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 8, 2010)

Found him, and his brother!

http://www.sarafrazan.net/sarafrazan.net/AhwaziExecutions.jpg


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Found him, and his brother!
> 
> http://www.sarafrazan.net/sarafrazan.net/AhwaziExecutions.jpg



I seen those two the other nite working at a pizza joint.


----------



## pinemartin (Mar 8, 2010)

He's in south glastonbury so if someone is in that area I'm sure it wouldn't take much to find a hobbled up 19 year old.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 8, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I purchased a Stihl MS 650 from the member here, Pinesfarm back in January. He had it advertised here as siezed, needing work, etc. best offer. I wanted one for a project and sent him a PM, we talked on the phone and he had been offered $250, me to get it and get it shipped here we agreed on $300. I sent the postal money order on 1-12-10. He recieved it. We've exchanged a few PM's on the deal and he has promised me a tracking number when he ships it.
> 
> As of now, I've sent many PM's, over the last several weeks. I see he's been on the site but seldom bothers to reply to any of my pm's.
> 
> ...



Mmmm that sucks man. I sold a Fender guitar one time in person to a woman who wanted it for her hubby for Xmas. She paid part and promised the rest. Unlike you after a few weeks I went to go see the lying b-tch face to face. She got hot that I cornered her at her work. She paid the rest on the spot. She babbled on and on. I walked away thinking try to screw me again b-tch.

You should do the same, go meet him face to face or call the law and have him served. You've been way to patient. He apparently has gull to be posting on here knowing your a member posting here too. Trimmed usually takes up these matters and he gets results!!!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll just raffle the saw off, $1 a ticket. I'll just have to refund the winner his ticket purchase price


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 8, 2010)

What you do not want to say is

"I am going to report you for mail fraud unless you..."

DO NOT SAY THAT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES!!!

What you do want to say is

". Perhaps it would be easiest for both of us if you were to send me the saw, or a cashier's check by next MM DD YY. If MM DD YY passes and this is not resolved I will exercise every legal means to collect that which I am legally entitled to.
Please be careful to govern yourself accordingly." 

Although Thall is giving you good advice, I personally would never attend in person as it opens you up to trouble and accusations.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 8, 2010)

I got the shaft on a ebay item one time, that was payed for with an USPS m/o and tried my best to get the post office to help me. It may have been my branch but all I got was a "sorry". I even had to pay the $5 fee to get a copy of the m/o where the d-bag signed it.

I chalked that up as $150 gone and lost. On the other side, I've dealt with many here and will continue to do so. A well known member helps alot, ask for some references next time.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 8, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> What you do not want to say is
> 
> "I am going to report you for mail fraud unless you..."
> 
> ...



I was born at night!

But I wasn't born LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 8, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I was born at night!
> 
> But I wasn't born LAST NIGHT!



Well I had my fears, but I am glad to hear it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 8, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Think Thats Cruel?
> 
> You know that cute little red headed kid you have?
> 
> It's mine!



You have a child that is a 372? If so, he needs more diapers.


----------



## gemniii (Mar 8, 2010)

C'mon guys, this is a serious matter.
I just recently got what I considered was a fair deal off ebay on my 660. then shortly after bsnelling has a thread about getting ripped off.
I felt lucky.

The best method would be to print out all the appropriate emails and let the small claims courts handle it. And mark it off so far as educational expenses.

I also think the OP should have posted much sooner, within a couple of days after the money was rec'd he should have had a tracking number. The buyer would have been well within the bounds of decency to just have posted something to the effect that he bought a saw and it hasn't shown up yet. This would at least give the rest of us a heads up to be wary of dealing with the seller.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 8, 2010)

I should have spent the $300 on more legit. things. Like a buck or two at a time going tward single mothers, medical students, or girls with gifts working for it. It's all about finding a cause you beleve in and supporting it.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 8, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> What you do not want to say is
> 
> "I am going to report you for mail fraud unless you..."
> 
> ...



Good point, it does. A hot temper sometimes ignores that but your right, its does open you up. Best thing to do is have the guy served and be done with it. Good call!!


----------



## Trigger Man (Mar 8, 2010)

I just read one of his posts on the firewood forum and he's yapping about people getting ripped off with the sale of firewood, maybe he ought to practice what he preaches.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 8, 2010)

Trigger Man said:


> I just read one of his posts on the firewood forum and he's yapping about people getting ripped off with the sale of firewood, maybe he ought to practice what he preaches.



Thats the part that shows he has gull. He's posting knowing he's screwed over another member that is a active poster too. That takes gull out the whazoo.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 8, 2010)

send the guy his saw you #######! And dont hang around here any more!


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 8, 2010)

Something should be done!!! $300.00 is alot money I dont care how you look at it And I hope the moderators give you as much info they have to assist you... Good luck, It sucks to know this even happened...


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 8, 2010)

*Lynch mob mentality*

I really don't like lynch mob mind set.Things done in the heat of the moment can cause many problems,I have learned from experience,and continue to make mistakes.
Now that I have finished preaching I will say this.
I don't see this happening in this situation one bit! Wi50,you have taken time to give this fella a fair shake for sure.I think you did the right thing in this situation calling it out to prevent further abuse to AS members.ModifiedMark summed it up pretty damned good with his post on the matter and others that have responded as well.For the offending member to be carrying on activities on this site when a situation of this magnitude is involved is,shameful and disrespectful to say the least.The old saying "You never miss something till it's gone" would apply here.As this sort of thing could ruin it for others that have had honest transactions on this site.
Wi50, I hope you can recover something from this sad deal!
Lawrence


----------



## teacherman (Mar 9, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> What you do not want to say is
> 
> "I am going to report you for mail fraud unless you..."
> 
> ...



And violence can erupt immediately, and even if you win, you lose.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 9, 2010)

If the guy is hell bent on not paying you back or sending you the saw, there aint much you can do. Small claims will yeild you CHIT. I got taken from a guy a few years ago for $4000, I gave him every chance to make it right, I talked to him many times to his face, I sued him in small claims, and won for $8500. To date I've seen $0 of that, after I sued in small claims, he took his family and moved, I found him, then he took his family and moved again, this time far away, I know where he is living again. But what am I going to do chase him all over the world? He now has that major stain on his name that he got sued an lost, and now owes $8500!! Now try to borrow some money? He's screwed himself over money. I hope he was real careful with my money he took, cause he's going to need it, worst thing is he's got kids. I wanted to beat the guys face in real bad!!!! Trust me I was about to, but where would that land me? What really got me was I phoned the police on him, said I got taken for $4k, they said so sorry, that's a civil matter, nothing we can do.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah the cops aren't interested unless it's a burglary or some sort of victim crime, like a mugging, rape, assault, etc. Financial crimes have to be pretty big before a local D.A. will take action. I've got a couple loggers in this area that owe me a couple thousand on cutting jobs they never paid for but there's not much I can do with it.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 9, 2010)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah the cops aren't interested unless it's a burglary or some sort of victim crime, like a mugging, rape, assault, etc. Financial crimes have to be pretty big before a local D.A. will take action. I've got a couple loggers in this area that owe me a couple thousand on cutting jobs they never paid for but there's not much I can do with it.



Yup its pretty ####ty. I don't know how they can differentiate? So I can go to a local electronics store and steal $4k worth of stuff, and get away scott free, I think not, but I fail to see the difference.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

No biatchin about airing a A.S. problem on A.S., just need to kick it up a notch.

Give him a few phone calls.

http://www.pinesfarm.com/

After a few calls, he'll come around..............


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 9, 2010)

the saw has been shipped


----------



## scattergun13 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> :angrysoapbox:
> 
> Mark, I could'nt have said it any better!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well said on your part sprint. wi50 there are people here on AS that if you pm'd them with an address they may have a contact with local law enforcement on the ground who could drop by and do a "welfare check" on him. I'm just sayin...Let me know if I can help.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 9, 2010)

> the saw has been shipped





I suspect at this point he would rather see it than hear tell of it.


This hurts people on this forum whether they want to buy or sell something just because you have a dishonest or lazy seller.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe posting of the family's business name and phone number made him
decide to send it. Those pesky phone calls to daddy could get embarrassing.

That was pretty quick response , eh????

For me posting at 4:40 a.m.???

Let's see if he actually sends it.


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

> the saw has been shipped



Why ? Because Fish has found your business, or your place of employment ? You need to go away.


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

> Those pesky phone calls to daddy could get embarrassing.



Fish, if I were the OP, I'd call Pinesfarms anyhow, and start talking to some folks. Let them know what a snivvling little pr!ck they have either working for them, or living under their roof. I'm sure they don't have loads of 19 yr olds working for them of questionable character. Maybe it will save an honest business owner some grief down the road by realizing he employs a RAT, and he can send him packing before getting rooked.


----------



## willis09r (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> the saw has been shipped



Well... what took so long? That's ridiculous


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> the saw has been shipped


How about I'm sorry it took so damn long? And maybe heres something towards your trouble? Don't look for sympathy here by posting what should have happened awhile back? Until its there, you're still a scumbucket.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

Dale said:


> Fish, if I were the OP, I'd call Pinesfarms anyhow, and start talking to some folks. Let them know what a snivvling little pr!ck they have either working for them, or living under their roof. I'm sure they don't have loads of 19 yr olds working for them of questionable character. Maybe it will save an honest business owner some grief down the road by realizing he employs a RAT, and he can send him packing before getting rooked.



According to this kid's previous post, it is his family's business.
So I just googled equine facilities in that town, and one of them was named
"Pinesfarm" The kid unwittingly posted his name and family's business
already, so it was just me that pointed it out clearly, and I have no other
knowledge of this transaction, or any of the two participants.


----------



## Kemper (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing worse than being taken on a sale, no different than outright stealing.


----------



## sbhooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job, Fish!


----------



## Freehand (Mar 9, 2010)

Very nice work Fishy.......quite commendable.....


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 9, 2010)

*rep*

pinesfarm rep should be exploding with red. just maybe it will warn others...


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't look at the website too long. Soooooo, not only does the owner of Pinesfarm employ the RAT, he actually produced the Rodent. HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Freehand (Mar 9, 2010)

Speaking of rodent offspring......


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

I say frontier justice. A beating is in order. I know it's not the most civil way, but it's the _logger way_ and it should be administered to pukes like this. It feels good to beat people like this, just let it all out, lol. Nothing a hard working man (Like 99% of us here) hates more than a thief, liar, coward, backstabber, and general low-life. Pinesfarm should be ashamed.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 9, 2010)

The duration of this ill-fated transaction,coupled with the fact his only response to this thread was "I shipped the saw" (day late and TWO dollars short BTW) is enough for me.I would like to hear the excuse that nullifies this.....opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldn't call it a victory till the OP has the saw in his hand. No reply until the phone number went up..... "Hopefully" its on the way and the OP will keep us updated.


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

> I'm making a go at being "an adult"



You're not going to like that very well.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 9, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Speaking of rodent offspring......



Turkey egg eatin vermin.......


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> the saw has been shipped



How about a tracking number......and an appology? Is it really that hard?


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> According to this kid's previous post, it is his family's business.
> So I just googled equine facilities in that town, and one of them was named
> "Pinesfarm" The kid unwittingly posted his name and family's business
> already, so it was just me that pointed it out clearly, and I have no other
> knowledge of this transaction, or any of the two participants.









Nice work Detective Fish!


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 9, 2010)

What are the odds it gets "lost" in transit?


----------



## GFierce (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice work fish. I hope he gets the saw. This isn't over till the OP gets the saw.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> I agree completely - Not too long ago, I was a lot like Burvol. I'm making a go at being "an adult" so I'm practicing by writing the crap I wrote above. In reality, my heart says "jab, hook."



I just have no use for people like this. If you have ever administered, recieved or witnesses a severe beating, it will change you. Guarunteed.

I am an adult, arzz wipe. I pay taxes and work a hell of lot harder than you, come home and put the dress on after cutting logs all day, driving and hour and a half each way, saw work, ect. Then do all the housechores, clean, cook, and take care of my sick sweety.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 9, 2010)

The torch-wielding mob demands a tracking number!


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I just have no use for people like this. If you have ever administered, recieved or witnesses a severe beating, it will change you. Guarunteed.
> 
> I am an adult, arzz wipe. I pay taxes and work a hell of lot harder than you, come home and put the dress on after cutting logs all day, driving and hour and a half each way, saw work, ect. Then do all the housechores, clean, cook, and take care of my sick sweety.



No, No, No... Don't get me wrong bro - I liked what you wrote. What I wrote came across wrong, and for that I apologize. I've taken my fair share of shots, and I agree, it does change you. People who constantly run their mouth most likely haven't had a really GOOD shot in the mouth.

Once again, my apologies.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I just have no use for people like this. If you have ever administered, recieved or witnesses a severe beating, it will change you. Guarunteed.
> 
> I am an adult, arzz wipe. I pay taxes and work a hell of lot harder than you, come home and put the dress on after cutting logs all day, driving and hour and a half each way, saw work, ect. Then do all the housechores, clean, cook, and take care of my sick sweety.



I'm not a fan of fighting, but......that sounds like good old fashioned justice, coming from a true American hard workin' man. We no longer have a justice system, nothing more than a legal system.


----------



## whitemountain (Mar 9, 2010)

I really hope the saw has been shipped, but dang it took along time! Hopefully this turns out OK, but with the time involved I don't think it can ever be made right.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> No, No, No... Don't get me wrong bro - I liked what you wrote. What I wrote came across wrong, and for that I apologize. I've taken my fair share of shots, and I agree, it does change you. People who constantly run their mouth most likely haven't had a really GOOD shot in the mouth.
> 
> Once again, my apologies.



I'm sorry. I got fired up. I agree. I don't like violence, it is ugly, but useful at times. I hate people who swindle. Can't stand it. We are suppose to be a brotherhood at AS! 

Please accept my apology.


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

> I pay taxes and work a hell of lot harder than you, come home and put the dress on after cutting logs all day, driving and hour and a half each way, saw work, ect. Then do all the housechores, clean, cook, and take care of my sick sweety.



Dress ????? Burvol, you're a gal ???


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

well, I just got back on the computer this morning and there's a post that the saw was shipped, there's a PM saying that it has been shipped and he will get the tracking number later, it's in his truck........money sent on 1-12-10, saw shipped within the last couple days? That's fast service.

I wish I could or knew how to post PM's here on the open forum. Fortunatly I'm not that computer savy. 


We'll see but I'm not holding my breath. If I do get a package, I wonder what will be in it?


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I'm sorry. I got fired up. I agree. I don't like violence, it is ugly, but useful at times. I hate people who swindle. Can't stand it. We are suppose to be a brotherhood at AS!
> 
> Please accept my apology.


----------



## Dale (Mar 9, 2010)

My guess is the little boy wanted to keep the $$$, keep the saw, and hope his malaligned transaction would magically disappear. Luckily the OP started a thread, and Fish happened to find Daddy's business. Scheister's out there take note. If you plan on screwing folks over, don't use your daddy's business name in the process.

Pinefarm, if you were in a state of Coma for nearly SIXTY days, I apologize. Otherwise, you better GROW UP fast since it appears you're already headed down the wrong path.


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I wish I could or knew how to post PM's here on the open forum.


FYI, I think I there is a forum rule against that.
That said, this kid does deserve a flaming...or worse.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

like I've said before, I have the name, adress, phone number, PM's, money order recipt, website for the business, etc. 

It's not hard to find it on the net, just do a search and you'll find the equine business.

Now he says that he has shipped it, if it's not here I suppose I could leak a little more information, but we'll give it a week and see what arrives. At this point I'd rather just have the $$$ back.


----------



## knockbill (Mar 9, 2010)

Dale said:


> My guess is the little boy wanted to keep the $$$, keep the saw, and hope his malaligned transaction would magically disappear. Luckily the OP started a thread, and Fish happened to find Daddy's business. Scheister's out there take note. If you plan on screwing folks over, don't use your daddy's business name in the process.



dale,, you went and warned them,,, now the maggots will know not to post a phone number!!!
but with this group, and technology, they can run, but they can't hide,,,keep on him until the saw is what its supposed to be, and thanks for reporting him to us in the 1st place...


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> like I've said before, I have the name, adress, phone number, PM's, money order recipt, website for the business, etc.
> 
> It's not hard to find it on the net, just do a search and you'll find the equine business.
> 
> Now he says that he has shipped it, if it's not here I suppose I could leak a little more information, but we'll give it a week and see what arrives. At this point I'd rather just have the $$$ back.



I know the feeling. A guy thinks we can all be bros and respect and help eachother, but I guess not. Bickering on difference of opinion here is one thing, and makes the site fun, ripping people off is way out the park IMHO.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Dale said:


> Dress ????? Burvol, you're a gal ???



Dale, don't make me slap you like your mother does, lol.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> like I've said before, I have the name, adress, phone number, PM's, money order recipt, website for the business, etc.
> 
> It's not hard to find it on the net, just do a search and you'll find the equine business.
> 
> Now he says that he has shipped it, if it's not here I suppose I could leak a little more information, but we'll give it a week and see what arrives. At this point I'd rather just have the $$$ back.



Just to make it plain. You gave me no info on this guy. I looked at his past few posts and figured it out, so if there are any repercussions, it's all on me.
Actually, he is the one that provided the needed info.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> Maybe posting of the family's business name and phone number made him
> decide to send it. Those pesky phone calls to daddy could get embarrassing.
> 
> That was pretty quick response , eh????
> ...





Fish said:


> Just to make it plain. You gave me no info on this guy. I looked at his past few posts and figured it out, so if there are any repercussions, it's all on me.
> Actually, he is the one that provided the needed info.




ha ha, Fish your the man. That's just great!! I hope this little prick pays up!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, guys.

We were all kids once. We all make mistakes. 

I'm sure this kid realizes that he tramped on his crank. He says he shipped the saw...... The good ole' "I'll get you the tracking number later" line......
Lets hope he did, in fact, ship the saw. Also, I hope he didn't just toss it in a box with the bar flopping around (you know that will be missing if it is not packed right) and send it off. 

I, for one, am going to hope this kid woke up to reality and did the right thing. Everybody has to grow up sometime. Hopefully yesterday was pinesfarm's day.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> OK, guys.
> 
> We were all kids once. We all make mistakes.



I hear what you're saying, but no, most kids aren't lying thieves like this punk. At least I hope not You never know any more.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but no, most kids aren't lying thieves like this punk. At least I hope not You never know any more.



Unfortuantely some people were raised with out values.


----------



## tjbier (Mar 9, 2010)

Age has nothing to do with this IMO. I like most here started working long before 18-19, this guy was dishonest and that is that! 
He may be inmature and need some lessons in life, but maybe he is standing up and hopefully doing the right thing. Now that he knows he's easy to find

wi50- hope you get your saw and it works out on the end.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder if this guy Pine needles has any other Stihls for sale?:monkey:

Actually I posted to just warn the OP that IF the saw arrives it could be HOT! !


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but no, most kids aren't lying thieves like this punk. At least I hope not You never know any more.



I see what you're saying also.





I didn't say I'm lining up to send any $ his way....... But I can still hold out a little hope that he was just being a stupid kid, and maybe his pops talked some sense into him.

I'd be surprised if the $300 didn't go up in reefer smoke, or turn into a fart muffler for his Kia neon or whatever. Probably gone within hours of the mail arriving.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe he was afraid that if he shipped the saw daddy would miss it and then discover his drug habit.



Mr. HE


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> I wonder if this guy Pine needles has any other Stihls for sale?:monkey:
> 
> Actually I posted to just warn the OP that IF the saw arrives it could be HOT! !



Go back and re-read the OP.

He advertized it on AS.

He had another offer for $250.

Than took $300. from the OP.

So he could have double or even triple sold it!

There may be other AS members out there SCREWWED!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Go back and re-read the OP.
> 
> He advertized it on AS.
> 
> ...



My question is? Since it was advertized on AS and it appears multiple people responded, should the AS Powers To Be review all PM's sent by this pricck and send an alert to ALL who responded to the ad?
There could be AS members on other threads who might be waiting for this saw. That don't see this thread?

I'm just trying to keep honest hard working members here from getting screwwed!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

he's had a 460 listed also, needing repair. In one of his PM's to me he mentions haveing to ship it also the day he was shipping the 650 to me. That was a verry long time agoe, I can look back through and get the date if needed. I wonder if someone got the 460 or not?

This morning I got a PM saying he shipped it and will give me the tracking number later, it's in his truck. With any further questions or issues I am supposed to call him at the same phone number listed in the ad for the above mentioned 460. It's the same phone number on some craigslist ads for firewood in the area. 

His phone contact information is out there available to the public, as well as the adress. I haven't posted it and won't, but it's not hard to figure out. He's :censored:me off and by the looks of it done the same to all of you.

Thank's to all of you for the help/support with this and I'll let you know when, if and what arrive or if I was fed another line of crap this morning. After a few extra months it's getting old. At least I may have a project for next winter.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 9, 2010)

*chase him down...*

see below


----------



## nanuk (Mar 9, 2010)

*chase him down...*

He posted this on another thread:


pinesfarm said:


> i just picked up a stihl 650 for 300 cash only thing it needed was that silver casted piece that the filter bolts to and the gas cap o ring so 30 bucks in parts
> 
> i got a nice clean saw with a brand new bar and chain for $330 i thought my hand was gonna burn when i picked it up off from the guy but he was a local farmer so i wasn't worried about it being hot.





so this is what I replied with:


nanuk said:


> is that the one you used to take cash off another AS member?
> 
> Are you gonna list it on Ebay and try to take some cash off someone else?




 cut and paste, and search are your friends!


----------



## wooddog (Mar 9, 2010)

Did I miss what state you sent the money order to Sir? I'm sure there is someone that can help out in the same state, close by the :censored: that could do some checking for you.


Below is link.
http://www.arboristsite.com/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=3836&cat=6


----------



## olyeller (Mar 9, 2010)

*Another line*

Where does this guy park his truck, two miles from his computer? I call BS on this. He's seen the S-storm his actions have stirred up and now he's feeding you another crock of the same. If he really had shipped it he would have walked to the truck, retrieved the shipping info and sent you the number to get things into the clear. He did not, therefore, things are still shady. He just wanted to buy time. Methinks there's a nasty pattern of lying and irresponsibility going on here...

Olyeller


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I wish I could or knew how to post PM's here on the open forum. Fortunatly I'm not that computer savy.



Yes fortunately, because you will get banned for posting pm's here, whether you're the good guy or the villain.

This rodent has said he shipped the saw before hasn't he? Maybe a call to his old man is in order here, just to ask him if he knows his kid is a thief.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 9, 2010)

olyeller said:


> Where does this guy park his truck, two miles from his computer? I call BS on this. He's seen the S-storm his actions have stirred up and now he's feeding you another crock of the same. If he really had shipped it he would have walked to the truck, retrieved the shipping info and sent you the number to get things into the clear. He did not, therefore, things are still shady. He just wanted to buy time. Methinks there's a nasty pattern of lying and irresponsibility going on here...
> 
> Olyeller


Yes I agree. He's still screwing around. I think it's time for young pineboy to pay the piper. The piper being a 3' length of 2" cold roll steel applied several times about the head and shoulders, or at least 300 bucks worth. This all taking place in a well darkened alley.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> This rodent has said he shipped the saw before hasn't he? Maybe a call to his old man is in order here, just to ask him if he knows his kid is a thief.




Broken promises and false hopes.

Yep, don't rest till you see what you paid for.

Maybe Dad would like to know what's happening with his saw (being sold with a string attached).

Give Dad a link to this thread.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

blackoak said:


> yes i agree. He's still screwing around. I think it's time for young pineboy to pay the piper. The piper being a 3' length of 2" cold roll steel applied several times about the head and shoulders, or at least 300 bucks worth. This all taking place in a well darkened alley.



kick his ass, seabass!!! Lol


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Yup its pretty ####ty. I don't know how they can differentiate? So I can go to a local electronics store and steal $4k worth of stuff, and get away scott free, I think not, but I fail to see the difference.



I can't see the difference either but according to our respective legal system one is a crime against the state while the other is a breach of a contract. In one duty is prescribed by a law while in the other, the duty may be prescribed by the parties and must be enforced through the parties. 

The problem is that many people are not old school like our fathers raised us to be. People now live in "what are you going to do about it" mode and will only be motivated to do things when they are forced to.

Pine says the saw is in the mail. Although I have heard that before, maybe Pine sent the saw before he was forced to and maybe that is a good sign. If he performs his part of the bargain it is not to little and too late. 

I don't think we should negative rep him just yet, the saw might be on its way, but I would feel better if there was a tracking number...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Yes fortunately, because you will get banned for posting pm's here, whether you're the good guy or the villain.
> 
> This rodent has said he shipped the saw before hasn't he? Maybe a call to his old man is in order here, just to ask him if he knows his kid is a thief.



Dang When I 1st saw your post I thought I had Another XX violation!

OK I will take your advise and Rat This Rodent Out!


P.S. Can u Remove my 5 violation points out so I can start again Bro?


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Broken promises and false hopes.
> 
> Yep, don't rest till you see what you paid for.
> 
> ...



I just called, there's a fax machine hooked to both numbers. I would like to point out that there is a big Horse Show Shindig at the farm March 12-14.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> I would like to point out that there is a big Horse Show Shindig at the farm March 12-14.



Heheheheopcorn:


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> P.S. Can u Remove my 5 violation points out so I can start again Bro?



No.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Heheheheopcorn:



No kidding!!!


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish ole boy, ya done good. So good, that at some point in the distant future, I promise to take back exactly half of the rotten things I've said about you. 

If wi50 don't get his saw, pinescraps father will need to change his phone numbers........not to mention all the new junk mail that'll be headed his way.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> I just called, there's a fax machine hooked to both numbers. I would like to point out that there is a big Horse Show Shindig at the farm March 12-14.





If I had the coin I'd buy a plane ticket and be there! 

Maybe I could find the tracking number somewhere in his truck. He could read it off to me while we went for a drive, you know, the one where we drop the saw in the mail. lol



Mr. HE


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> No.



Well How about A Rep? :monkey::monkey:


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Burvol said:


> I say frontier justice. A beating is in order. I know it's not the most civil way, but it's the _logger way_ and it should be administered to pukes like this. It feels good to beat people like this, just let it all out, lol. Nothing a hard working man (Like 99% of us here) hates more than a thief, liar, coward, backstabber, and general low-life. Pinesfarm should be ashamed.



He might well be, but we can't make him feel shame because he is no longer a child . Shame is an important thing, it helps keep us from being arrogant.



blsnelling said:


> I'm not a fan of fighting, but......that sounds like good old fashioned justice, coming from a true American hard workin' man. We no longer have a justice system, nothing more than a legal system.


I'm glad it is a legal system and not judicial activism gone wild.



B200Driver said:


> OK, guys.
> 
> We were all kids once. We all make mistakes.
> 
> ...



Although I never cheated anyone, the crappiest thing that I have done is probably much worse than this and we should look at this like you do.



blsnelling said:


> I hear what you're saying, but no, most kids aren't lying thieves like this punk. At least I hope not You never know any more.



The kid may have pronounced dead beat tendencies, but it is a little extreme to say that he is A lying thief; perhaps a cheat but i suppose there is time for him to turn around. Detective Fish might have helped him with that.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> He might well be, but we can't make him feel shame because he is no longer a child . Shame is an important thing, it helps keep us from being arrogant.
> 
> 
> I'm glad it is a legal system and not judicial activism gone wild.
> ...



You're just as kind as your brother


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

@ $100 a stall, they need to rent three extra stalls at their upcoming event, and Junior won't need hair plugs and caps for where his front teeth were. Just kidding. All he has to do is shovel a little extra poop and pay for the saw. Please tell me an ASer' is going!!!!!???


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

Spoke to the father and the boy. Father says he took him to the post office today. Boy says he will post the tracking number here.

Then I will close this thread.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> I see what you're saying also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When I was that age I spent all my money on what must have been a mountain of chicken wings and a river of beer. Of course it was my money


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Spoke to the father and the boy. Father says he took him to the post office today. Boy says he will post the tracking number here.
> 
> Then I will close this thread.



I love it. Now THAT'S justice


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Well How about A Rep? :monkey::monkey:



There ya go. You never asked what color.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> There ya go. You never asked what color.



Hehehe. So is it gang up on Muffler Bearing Day?


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 9, 2010)

online shipping label purchased on 02/08/10 the original label i had problems getting that box to ship ect but they revalidated it and the tracking number is 420 54762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> online shipping label purchased on 02/08/10 the original label i had problems getting that box to ship ect but they revalidated it and the tracking number is 420 54762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34



I still don't see you coming clean, son How about an attempt at an appology?


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I still don't see you coming clean, son How about an attempt at an appology?



No doubt. Brad has the composure out of the bunch


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

why did you ship it today, not sometime back in January?


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Heat


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I still don't see you coming clean, son How about an attempt at an appology?



Confession's good for the soul, and might do you some good besides. It will honestly make you feel better about yourself when your done. Try it sometime.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> online shipping label purchased on 02/08/10 the original label i had problems getting that box to ship ect but they revalidated it and the tracking number is 420 54762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34



That label says electronic info only, which means a label was purchased. It needs to show that the package was accepted.

From the usps site

_The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 8, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. *This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.* Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. _

will check again later


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Dang When I 1st saw your post I thought I had Another XX violation!
> 
> OK I will take your advise and Rat This Rodent Out!
> 
> ...



Don't feel bad bro I have 45 points!


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 9, 2010)

it would not ship then i had tried to get it to ship but they would compalin of the fumes after i had everything emptied out so i aired it out a little bit longer and cleaned it a little more.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> What are the odds it gets "lost" in transit?



if it gets lost in transit then if it had insurance the shipping carrier would be responsible foir making it get lost in transit

pine word of advice dont ship a saw thru the postal service send it thru fed ex or ups you will find out that it will work better that way in many ways postal service is very picky on what is sent thru them 

plus you cannot track any package unless it is express mail


----------



## Chaz1 (Mar 9, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Confession's good for the soul, and might do you some good besides. It will honestly make you feel better about yourself when your done. Try it sometime.



Good advice there Brad!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> it would not ship then i had tried to get it to ship but they would compalin of the fumes after i had everything emptied out so i aired it out a little bit longer and cleaned it a little more.



I've shipped a LOT of saws, and never had that problem.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

Its too bad that his dad had to be involved.

But I am damn glad his dad made him walk the line. It gives the kid someone to look up to and we know that means a lot in a young persons life. I'm going to call my dad tonight and think him for some well deserved whoopings i got.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

A few weeks after purchasing this saw, I made a deal with volks-man to send him a 066-660 muffler cover (the one comeing on this saw) and some cash in trade for some salvage cylinders he had.

After waiting for a few extra days, I gave up and sent him a dual port cover I had on hand, to hold up my end of the deal in a timely manner.

I'd rather have the DP cover for the project, but I had made a deal and was going to do everything in my means to keep the OP happy. I'll just have to buy another DP cover somewhere allong the way. 

I only wish this kid could keep his end of a deal.

First excuse I got was that it was on the back seat of his dad's truck for the first 2 weeks. Then nothing, then a few weeks after, he would ship it. Then problems with the adress label. Then problems with shipping it, gas smell comeing from box............. A few times I suggested to simply send the $$$ back and just forget about it.

We'll see if and what arrives. How about Pinesfarm send me $300 today also, I'll either return the money, or the saw, if both show up.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I'm going to call my dad tonight and think him for some well deserved whoopings i got.



That brings back some memories. I'm not sure who's were worse, Moms or Dads, lol.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 9, 2010)

I myself would like to see the official excuse/reason/whatever as to why the saw was not shipped within a few business days at the most after funds had been received. 

"A man is judged by his peers if he is good for his word". author unknown.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 9, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Its too bad that his dad had to be involved.
> 
> But I am damn glad his dad made him walk the line. It gives the kid someone to look up to and we know that means a lot in a young persons life. I'm going to call my dad tonight and think him for some well deserved whoopings i got.



you are making me tear up on the dad comments


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

We need a few more million Dads that aren't afraid to give their kids a good whoopin' when needed.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a fella that works part time for me, sometimes more than full time. He's got some issues and I know he tries. Sometimes it's tough going for some time, other times it works out great. His dad took his own life years agoe and I know most all of the problems are a result of not getting your ass kicked by your father as a kid.

So I simply tell him that I'll growl and yell at him, because he needs it. It's not that I dislike him, everyone needs to get  to make them better. I'm lucky, I alwayse had someone to teach me right from wrong.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess I was lucky growing up, I didn't get my butt whooped very often, but, when I got the belt, I dang sure knew I deserved it ...........and I remember it to this day.


----------



## nmurph (Mar 9, 2010)

> I'm going to call my dad tonight and think him for some well deserved whoopings i got.



i thank my Mom and Dad everynight for what he and my Mother did to raise us, all the whippings included. i know they hear me, if not, i'm sure an angel is relaying it to them.

i remember when i was about 6YO i tood some darts from a dart gun in the 5&10. when my Mother found them she made me walk back in the store and hand them over!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never forgot that lesson.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe this kid didn't realize that we are all online, but real people with lives and _someone else's money._


----------



## silverzuk (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> People who constantly run their mouth most likely haven't had a really GOOD shot in the mouth.



IMO that is what is wrong with America - The penalty for punching someone in the mouth is way too high.


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 9, 2010)

listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
> but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
> I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions


Way to go man! Carry on now


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
> but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
> I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions




I positive repped ya, Just for making things right, even if your dad had to help out. Props to you ol' man. It sounds like there is a lot you could learn from him.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 9, 2010)

Apology accepted, I sincerely hope there was a valuable lesson to be learned from this whole mess. Be good for your word in anything you do in life, and do whatever it takes no matter how hard it may hurt to make sure you are good for your word. It'll pay off in many ways in the long run. Take it from an old fart.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
> but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
> I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions



I just helped you out in the rep department. . . As you know it's conditional. The man needs to get his saw, and you need to wake up to reality. . . Hopefully this did it for you.

We've all been slow doing something we know we need to get done, but communication and humility is the key. If you're going to be late, call, email, send a letter, smoke signals. . . Something. 

IMO, you should refund him the $300 *and* give him the saw -- that would show you have some upstanding character and moral gumption.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, this is looking better... 

I'll wait till the saw arrives at this point and then maybe some positive rep by way of reward.

I am hopeful. Shoot, I was young and stupid once too. Just wish I could remember all the lessons I've learned. Lol





Mr. HE


----------



## DSS (Mar 9, 2010)

Good for you. Anybody man enough to admit he :censored:ed up is okay in my book. Live and learn.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool. Now with that behind you learn spelling, punctuation, and how to make a coherent sentence.You will be on your way.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmmmmmm................ it took some pressure, but you got there.

I hope wi50 got at least the same amount of rep being the victim.


----------



## murf (Mar 9, 2010)

ZeroJunk said:


> Cool. Now with that behind you learn spelling, punctuation, and how to make a coherent sentence.You will be on your way.



HAHAHAAA!! That's funny stuff right there! But I'm sure the kid was nervous as all get out when he typed that, Cuz I'm sure his daddy was standin' over his shoulder readin every word!

Murf


----------



## kspakland (Mar 9, 2010)

I plan to give some rep to wi50 as soon as I am able to, I feel bad he has gone through so much BS over this deal. Hopefully, some good will come from it all....


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

Too bad you can't buy a cigarrette with all this rep/love that is being slung around.
I started reading this thread an hour ago, the kid had 2 dozen reds, by the time he finished, he had 2 dozen greens.

Kind of like play money/chips at pokerstars...............

Worthless..............

If I cannot transfer a nova, and sell it on e-bay, I don't want it.............

Now those multi-colored ones Trimmed hands out.........

There likely is a market for those..........................

Do you have any "Purple" ones????

Ok, Ok,..... Black??? That should have some real meaning.......


----------



## Greenthorn (Mar 9, 2010)

nmurph said:


> i thank my Mom and Dad everynight for what he and my Mother did to raise us, all the whippings included. i know they hear me, if not, i'm sure an angel is relaying it to them.
> 
> i remember when i was about 6YO i tood some darts from a dart gun in the 5&10. when my Mother found them she made me walk back in the store and hand them over!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never forgot that lesson.



HAHA, remember that too! When I was 6 years old a stole a marble from the 5&10, when my mom found out she pulled me "by the ear" all the way down main street 1 1/2 blocks back into the Ben Franklin pulled me up to the managers office, made me apologize, and sweep his floors, Forty years ago and I ain't forgot it yet!


----------



## tjbier (Mar 9, 2010)

Good on ya Pinesfarm, you owned up. Take this and learn from it.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> it would not ship then i had tried to get it to ship but they would compalin of the fumes after i had everything emptied out so i aired it out a little bit longer and cleaned it a little more.



I wonder how much money he made cutting firewood with your saw this winter? it still had gas in it? you deserve some of the money the firewood it cut.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> There ya go. You never asked what color.



Just between You & Me and nobody else!

"I LUV U"

I know the the red dart, was really just a small heart!

:love1::love1:


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Just between You & Me and nobody else!
> 
> "I LUV U"
> 
> ...



So what you are really saying is "Thank you, may I have another? " Right??

Ok, let me go back and find your last 20-30 reppable posts.........


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

before you guys get all teary eyed,

it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box......all I have in there is a bunch of excuses with no follow up action. Will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam? Did it really ship today? tomorrow? or did it ship days agoe? I got a PM verry early this morning (before any business hours) saying it was on the way. But things got stirred up today and as of yet I don't know if it's on the way or not.

This thread is still just as worthless as it was when I started it yesterday, when I have a package in my hands we will know the truth.


edit, minutes agoe I got a pm with what he thinks is the tracking number


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> before you guys get all teary eyed,
> 
> it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box...... will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam?
> 
> This thread is still just as worthless as it was when I started it yesterday, when I have a package in my hands we will know the truth.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo...............

Like the Soprano's "OOOOOHHHHHH"..................................


You are making "demands"????

I only do the first post "pro bono".......

After that, I require a "stipend", I require 25% upon delivery>>>>>>>.

People biatch about ebay/paypal, but if you did this transaction there, this
thread would not be here.

If you get your saw, be happy, as you are "lucky".

Airing the gripe here is still "iffy".....


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 9, 2010)

*Let's Hope*

Hope this all works out to a positive ending.My Mom was the same way if you did it you owned up to it,and she made sure I did.My Uncle told me a good one you have probably heard before ,but I will lay it down anyway.

"A promise made is a debt unpaid"
Lawrence


----------



## knockbill (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> before you guys get all teary eyed,
> 
> it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box......all I have in there is a bunch of excuses with no follow up action. Will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam? Did it really ship today? tomorrow? or did it ship days agoe? I got a PM verry early this morning (before any business hours) saying it was on the way. But things got stirred up today and as of yet I don't know if it's on the way or not.
> 
> ...



+1,,, i'll believe it when its in your hands,, and is what its supposed to be...

in the navy we learned " don't believe nothing you hear, and only half of what you see"...

heres your rep for hanging in there so long,,,


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
> but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
> I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions




First off... Don't start out any thought to any adult you just ####ed over with, "Listen up..." You have no right to tell anyone to listen up. That, in itself, is disrespectful.

Second, what the #### is up with kid's writing skills these days??? Every site I get on has 15 - 20 year old kids that don't know what commas and periods are. I honestly can't read thoughts that aren't (at least somewhat) properly punctuated. Schools suck anymore - and my best friend, (who's a teacher) agrees with me on many aspects.

At least you said all this was due to your laziness. I always say, #### up - fess up.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish, so now I'm wrong for asking questions in public, airing awareness on a questionable deal or person? 

I did not jump to conclusions or assumptions after a week to long, two weeks, or 3 or 4,5, or 6 I have sent many PM's asking where it is, if it's shipped, what the tracking number is. It sometimes takes over a week to hear back and it's just another excuse.

What demands were made? I have made no demand, simply asked for a little help and brought something to the attention of other members. Go ahead and positive rep someone or feel negative about me. 

I'm sorry but I see no problem on my part other than the assumption that I have been ripped off, and untill it's in my hands I'll beleve so. When it is in my hands I will let the forum know, though I will be sorry for nothing other than dealing with this guy.


----------



## murf (Mar 9, 2010)

FWIW, I think your 100% in the right on this Wi. If you hadn't posted this up again you'd still be in the same boat as you were a month ago. Seems to me you've been nothing but patient, and used the public forum as a last resort.

And for that I salute ya! a lotta people woulda been crying foul if they hadn't got the saw the next day.

I just hope this whole thing works out for ya, in one way or another. Be it saw in hand and/or cash back!

Good luck
Murf


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

True, but this is a "chainsaw" forum.

Not an "I got ripped off forum"......

And the "not get teary eyed yet" comment insinuates that we are the
"judges/jury". and we somehow culpable in this debacle, because we post
here, and you entered into this deal. 

I weighed in, but that is the end of it.

If he doesn't ship the saw..... It is in "NO" way my, or any one elses fault.


Which is the main reason that these threads are not a good idea.....


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> edit, minutes agoe I got a pm with what he thinks is the tracking number



Is it the same number he posted in post 131?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2091874&postcount=131


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> First off... Don't start out any thought to any adult you just ####ed over with, "Listen up..." You have no right to tell anyone to listen up. That, in itself, is disrespectful.
> 
> Second, what the #### is up with kid's writing skills these days??? Every site I get on has 15 - 20 year old kids that don't know what commas and periods are. I honestly can't read thoughts that aren't (at least somewhat) properly punctuated. Schools suck anymore - and my best friend, (who's a teacher) agrees with me on many aspects.
> 
> At least you said all this was due to your laziness. I always say, #### up - fess up.



Well, i. cant, type, or: spell "for ;nothing, guess i'm. useless :censored: 
Thank the guy in the sky for spell check. 
I do try tho 


Wi50, Fish is just being Fish


----------



## DSS (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, 39 of us watching this thread......anyway, as far as the rep goes,I dont think anyone should be rewarded for a deed that he may or may not have done yet, when it was the only right thing to do in the first place. My two cents.............


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 9, 2010)

ZeroJunk said:


> Cool. Now with that behind you learn spelling, punctuation, and how to make a coherent sentence.You will be on your way.



I was going to rep you for that, but I'm out. Good post, I agree completely.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

murf said:


> FWIW, I think your 100% in the right on this Wi. If you hadn't posted this up again you'd still be in the same boat as you were a month ago. Seems to me you've been nothing but patient, and used the public forum as a last resort.
> 
> And for that I salute ya! a lotta people woulda been crying foul if they hadn't got the saw the next day.
> 
> ...



While I agree wi50 is/was being patient, I disagree that was the "right" way to go about it. Letting it ride for a month when the saw is already way past due can cause harm to other members. It appears that pinesfarm only has the one bad deal going, but that is not always the case as has been seen in the past. Better this thread happened a month ago then now, that could have saved someone else their coin hypothetically. 

Deal's bad, get it out in the light sooner not later, imo.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo...............
> 
> Like the Soprano's "OOOOOHHHHHH"..................................
> 
> ...



How would this not be here if this happened on ebay?


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> How would this not be here if this happened on ebay?



Because Brad said so...


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> before you guys get all teary eyed,
> 
> it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box......all I have in there is a bunch of excuses with no follow up action. Will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam? Did it really ship today? tomorrow? or did it ship days agoe? I got a PM verry early this morning (before any business hours) saying it was on the way. But things got stirred up today and as of yet I don't know if it's on the way or not.
> 
> ...





Hold your horses for a minute! I agree with you he does not need a pat on the back or rep, he is just covering his ass because he tried to screw you.
But I would not say the thread is worthless and alot of people have helped you by drawing attn to the matter and pm,s etc. You should be grateful for the help you have gotten, lets just hope you do get your saw. Then you dont have to be happy but at least satisfied. As for the seller I would not do business with him until he proves this wont happen again which will take more than a sweet little post In my book!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> *before you guys get all teary eyed,*
> 
> it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box......all I have in there is a bunch of excuses with no follow up action. Will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam? Did it really ship today? tomorrow? or did it ship days agoe? I got a PM verry early this morning (before any business hours) saying it was on the way. But things got stirred up today and as of yet I don't know if it's on the way or not.
> 
> ...



That is a very revealing post. You need to hush while your ahead. You should be happy and give it a rest now.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 9, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hold your horses for a minute! I agree with you he does not need a pat on the back or rep, he is just covering his ass because he tried to screw you.
> But I would not say the thread is worthless and alot of people have helped you by drawing attn to the matter and pm,s etc. You should be grateful for the help you have gotten, lets just hope you do get your saw. Then you dont have to be happy but at least satisfied. As for the seller I would not do business with him until he proves this wont happen again which will take more than a sweet little post In my book!



Exactly, good post.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 9, 2010)

Fish said:


> Because Brad said so...



Did I miss something, or ????

(Not trying to cause trouble, but trying to learn)


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Exactly, good post.



Thank ya!


----------



## mikefunaro (Mar 9, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hold your horses for a minute! I agree with you he does not need a pat on the back or rep, he is just covering his ass because he tried to screw you.
> But I would not say the thread is worthless and alot of people have helped you by drawing attn to the matter and pm,s etc. You should be grateful for the help you have gotten, lets just hope you do get your saw. Then you dont have to be happy but at least satisfied. As for the seller I would not do business with him until he proves this wont happen again which will take more than a sweet little post In my book!



He's not saying the thread is worthless. He's not belittling anyone's efforts, nor is he saying that they are in vain and/or not at all significant. The point is this is 3 months later. He's heard a lot of stories. i agree with him, before everyone starts clapping and reping and going nuts, just wait for the saw to show up. It seems like it will at this point; which is certainly a good thing, but given that it has been a significant period of time, one cannot fault him for his frustration and his skepticism.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> He's not saying the thread is worthless. He's not belittling anyone's efforts, nor is he saying that they are in vain and/or not at all significant. The point is this is 3 months later. He's heard a lot of stories. i agree with him, before everyone starts clapping and reping and going nuts, just wait for the saw to show up. It seems like it will at this point; which is certainly a good thing, but given that it has been a significant period of time, one cannot fault him for his frustration and his skepticism.



I guess you didnt understand my post, Thanks for saying the same thing I did,now can we agree we agree!:monkey:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> before you guys get all teary eyed,
> 
> it's been a couple of months since I sent him $$$....... I still have no saw, and no tracking number sent to my PM box......all I have in there is a bunch of excuses with no follow up action. Will it arrive or is it another excuse or a scam? Did it really ship today? tomorrow? or did it ship days agoe? I got a PM verry early this morning (before any business hours) saying it was on the way. But things got stirred up today and as of yet I don't know if it's on the way or not.
> 
> ...




One more thing to add to that Mike , Its apparent he did say the thread is worthless, or maybe you didnt see that part!

LOL mike just repped me and said he hadnt seen the post, No problem Ill rep you back if i can!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thall, I feel that I have been quiet enough, but I question the "still ahead" part. I'm by no means ahead, I've paid for goods not recieved. When they arrive I will be back to square, and or satisfied, whatever you wish to call it but never ahead.

Trimmed, I agree with the fact that I should have brought this up a month agoe, but I'm patient, giveing the guy a chance, not wanting to pressure him an or cause any un needed negativity. Roughly 10 days agoe I sent a PM requesting that it be shipped or my money back and to make it quick. I never got any response, nothing. I hear back now after I started this thread. 10 days or so is not "right quick" in my book, and rember, it was bought in January, money order paid and mailed priority mail on Jan 12, so, yes to wait untill the first part of March is my bad.

Yes the thread is likely as worthless as the bandwidth it takes up, as are a lot of the posts in it. The package should have been shipped 6 weeks agoe and communication made (is that not the point?). If nothing else it gives us something to read, or pretend to care about.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Mar 9, 2010)

i been gone for about 3 hrs and this is already on over 190 posts wow


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> listen up everyone i know this thread will never go away and it will always haunt me as long as im a member still here on AS what i have done of should i say lack of their. by taking so long to send the saw is purley lazyness and i had attempted to ship in in the past with no luck wether anyone believes but their is still no excuse for taking so long and everyone including WI50 and all the other members that i have stirred up in this thread deserve an apology so i am sorry for everything ive caused all the trouble and commotion everyone went through take it or leave it.
> but who ever out their thinks im just some no good punk is wrong just because i made a mistake and judgement error by waiting so long to ship the saw.
> I too thank my parents for everything they have done for me.Im not some rich spoiled kid who gets everything he wants ive had to work for everything all my machinary and saws and splitter truck tractor ect and thats why im sorry because i myself do know the meaning of a dollar and i obviously have not showed it with my actions



Kid, I'm sure you are not a punk. Keep working hard and things will be just fine.



daddy66 said:


> Good for you. Anybody man enough to admit he :censored:ed up is okay in my book. Live and learn.


+1



ZeroJunk said:


> Cool. Now with that behind you learn spelling, punctuation, and how to make a coherent sentence.You will be on your way.





matt9923 said:


> Well, i. cant, type, or: spell "for ;nothing, guess i'm. useless :censored:
> Thank the guy in the sky for spell check.
> I do try tho
> 
> ...



I look at boring contracts all freaking day long worrying about dangling modifiers, misplaced comas, the correct use of a semicolon, etc. etc. I don't want to worry about any of that crap while I am enjoying AS.

Wi50, Fish is being Fish and he is absolutely right. Try to remove yourself from the situation and re read what Fish posted. I'm not trying to be a jerk; this is a crappy situation for you and you can't help being a little biased.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> That is a very revealing post. You need to hush while your ahead. You should be happy and give it a rest now.



my eyebrow raised when I read that too. Very revealing


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> i been gone for about 3 hrs and this is already on over 190 posts wow



Where did you go Calv?


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> He's not saying the thread is worthless. He's not belittling anyone's efforts, nor is he saying that they are in vain and/or not at all significant. The point is this is 3 months later. He's heard a lot of stories. i agree with him, before everyone starts clapping and reping and going nuts, just wait for the saw to show up. It seems like it will at this point; which is certainly a good thing, but given that it has been a significant period of time, one cannot fault him for his frustration and his skepticism.




that's exact, something the rest should read again. Thank you mikefunaro.

I'm not out to get the kid, make him look bad, no where have I said anything bad, or called anyone a name like some of you have above. I hope he learns to respect the people he is doing business with by acting and responding to them within reasonable time frame.

I read the profile, some of his past posts, etc. I can't pick on a good hard working farm kid. I can wonder if any of it is true, or if he cares enough, but I can't pick on anyone, hence me giveing it so much time.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> that's exact, something the rest should read again. Thank you mikefunaro



I did read again and so did mike, you did say the thread was worthless, all I'm saying is a little appreciation goes along way. Alot of pm.s were no doubt sent to remind him to send your saw. One being mine. And as I said he is just covering his ass now but that's no reason to cop an attitude!v You are the one who is benefiting from this thread and others help , show it!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

we're all on the same page here, what I should have said was that a good share of it was worthless, not all of it. Some of the others jumping in and calling names is useless. Efforts made to help make this deal go as it should are appreciated, but should have never been necessary in the first place, none the less they are appreciated.


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

Either way, we are not the judges, or jury, just a forum.

You garnered a following, which I joined into to help resolve.

And that is all that it should be here.... Period.......

Whether or not this kid makes good is not pertinant...


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> we're all on the same page here, what I should have said was that a good share of it was worthless, not all of it.



agreed a promise of your saw is worthless, at this point after he has told you so much bs you should be leery. The thread is not worthless its prob your only hope of getting you saw!


----------



## scattergun13 (Mar 9, 2010)

Fechmup said:


> First off... Don't start out any thought to any adult you just ####ed over with, "Listen up..." You have no right to tell anyone to listen up. That, in itself, is disrespectful.
> 
> Second, what the #### is up with kid's writing skills these days??? Every site I get on has 15 - 20 year old kids that don't know what commas and periods are. I honestly can't read thoughts that aren't (at least somewhat) properly punctuated. Schools suck anymore - and my best friend, (who's a teacher) agrees with me on many aspects.
> 
> At least you said all this was due to your laziness. I always say, #### up - fess up.



I would appreciate it if someone could rep him for this post please since I have run out, repping others in this thread for helping. Very well said and timely...


----------



## kspakland (Mar 9, 2010)

My two cents worth:

The thread should not be considered worthless if it prevents another deal in the future from going sour simply by somebody reading what can happen when they don't ship an item as promised. 

As for the thread being posted in the chainsaws section, 1) the deal wi50 entered into originated here. 2) I don't see a forum section called "deals gone bad" or anything similar to that. 3) Until every person who buys and sells items is 100% faithful to their respective end of the deal in a timely manner, I have no problem having some way of allowing others who may be affected by one of the parties involved to be made aware of what is going on, and allow for assistance to see that the wrong is righted. 

I don't suggest that somebody should make a posting to the effect of "avoid this person or you'll get ripped off" as that can cause problems and hard feelings, and in worst case scenarios, legal retributions.

I will admit there are times beyond anybody's control that can affect or delay a part of a transaction to be carried out, and certainly those situations should be taken into consideration, but at the same time, the other party involved has to have timely and honest communication explaining what is going on. 

None of us is perfect, so we just gotta work a little harder to make our corner of the world a better place.


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 9, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Is it the same number he posted in post 131?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=2091874&postcount=131



wi50 re the tracking number you got pm'd at 6pm I repeat

Is it the same number he posted in post 131?


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> Thall, I feel that I have been quiet enough, but I question the "still ahead" part. I'm by no means ahead, I've paid for goods not recieved. When they arrive I will be back to square, and or satisfied, whatever you wish to call it but never ahead.
> 
> Trimmed, I agree with the fact that I should have brought this up a month agoe, but I'm patient, giveing the guy a chance, not wanting to pressure him an or cause any un needed negativity. Roughly 10 days agoe I sent a PM requesting that it be shipped or my money back and to make it quick. I never got any response, nothing. I hear back now after I started this thread. 10 days or so is not "right quick" in my book, and rember, it was bought in January, money order paid and mailed priority mail on Jan 12, so, yes to wait untill the first part of March is my bad.
> 
> Yes the thread is likely as worthless as the bandwidth it takes up, as are a lot of the posts in it. The package should have been shipped 6 weeks agoe and communication made (is that not the point?). If nothing else it gives us something to read, or pretend to care about.



You brought this thread here, all the guys went to bat for you and spoke up for you. Seems Trimmed and Fish got you some results, something you haven't been able to do in 3 months. Now you call it worthless because the saw isn't in your hand yet. Well gee, didn't know you wanted results and a timeline too, hmmmm, are you seeing now why you need to quit while your ahead??


----------



## matt9923 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Wi50 agrees with you, hes has a right to be pissed after 3 months. I don't blame him. I agree he could have worded it better. 
He said he appreciates the help. 

that's my attempt at keeping the peace. :help:


----------



## roncoinc (Mar 9, 2010)

What the hell is going on here ??
i have been reading this thread looking for the issue to be resolved ..
UNTILL the saw is recived and as "DISCRIBED" THERE IS NO RESOLUTION..
the amount of time involved is is NOT excusable even by a punk kid..
how do you "screw up" for that amount of time ??
is this kid "challenged" in some way and not responsable for his actions ??
is he under the "care" of somebody that is responsable for his actions and he got loose from them ??
responsability is something that adults have to live with everyday..you go to work,you pay your bills,you feed the family and keep them warm and dry..
something as simple as sending a package out in a resonable amount of time IS something even a child can do !!
if YOU waited that long to pay your electric bill you would be reading this in the dark !! get the picture ??
"I" think neg rep is in order and "banning" would be the best thing as somebody of this charachter has nothing to add to the forum..
am i being "harsh" ?? i think not... consider what the buyer in this case has gone through and all it takes is a whining kid to say sorry and he is vindicated ??????
i HATE thieves,,even when all they steal is my time..
also hate it when i'm in a bad mood and read of a good member getting messed with..
somebody should take him behind the barn and teach him a lesson !!


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 9, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> I think Wi50 agrees with you, hes has a right to be pissed after 3 months. I don't blame him. I agree he could have worded it better.
> He said he appreciates the help.
> 
> that's my attempt at keeping the peace. :help:



Ya did good. He has a right to be p'oed, no question about that. I got no bones with him, I hope he gets his saw. However any dayumm thread I'm in is not worthless, why, because I say so,LOLOLOL All kidding aside he does need to give it a few more days for the saw to show up. Another week after waiting three months isn't that much to bare..


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

I appreciate the help. No doubt. I've pryed on the fella for months now and gotten no results. 

But here is a question that I or no one here can answer at this time. Is the thread useless? I've stated that it is or may be is, it's been mis interpreted, something I or no one has any controll over is how each individual understands what is read in relationship to what another wrote. Have we gotten any results? When the item I bought arrives, then we'll know the truth. Untill then all I can say is thank you for the help.



Yes trimmed, it is the same number that is in post 131 (420 54762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34)


I'll post a seperate thread when the item arrives, or at least within a timely manner of it arriveing as I'm gone now and then for a day.

Thall is right another week won't hurt a thing. 

I suspect that I'll have a saw, if I do, I know it will lay in the back of the shop allong with many new parts for the project. A Husky 288 piston, good cylinders, new berrings, seals, etc, a bored out carb, and depending on how it looks, I'll probably order new plastic.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I appreciate the help. No doubt. I've pryed on the fella for months now and gotten no results.
> 
> But here is a question that I or no one here can answer at this time. Is the thread useless? I've stated that it is or may be is, it's been mis interpreted, something I or no one has any controll over is how each individual understands what is read in relationship to what another wrote. Have we gotten any results? When the item I bought arrives, then we'll know the truth. Untill then all I can say is thank you for the help.
> 
> ...



Good post. Post some pics when you get it. The 650 gets no respect due to its big brother, the 660. The 650 is a pretty good saw...


----------



## wi50 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm hopeing the cylinder will salvage, though it's not real important. I'd like to map things out in the 650 in comparison to the 660. I wonder why the big price difference in the two saws when purchased new? If anything the 650 should be higher due to the lower volume of parts produced, but I you pay for power. No different than buying road truck or our ag tractor engines, same engine, same fuel system, turbo, etc, but $$$$$ for the program to make the power, I suppose some of it covers the few increases in warrenty claims.

I've made a mandril to cut the squish band in the cylinders, then by cutting the base to set the squish I can now controll a few more things in the engine.

edit, I'm not puter savy enough to post pictures, though I should learn someday


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2010)

wi50 said:


> .....
> 
> I'll post a seperate thread when the item arrives, or at least within a timely manner of it arriveing as I'm gone now and then for a day.
> 
> ......



Please complete the story about the *arrival* of the saw in this thread, don't make a new one before you start working on it!


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 9, 2010)

> I look at boring contracts all freaking day long worrying about dangling modifiers, misplaced comas, the correct use of a semicolon, etc. etc.





Poor thing.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anybody wanna buy a slightly used MS650? 












...too soon? 

Gary


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 9, 2010)

Its never too soon..... haven't seen ya in a while.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 9, 2010)

ZeroJunk said:


> Poor thing.



LMAO. I used to work for a living but they decided Mexicans could do it for less money so I went back to school and got a job sitting on my big fat a55. I guess I am forgetting what real work is. REP SENT FOR KEEPING ME IN LINE!


crap it says i have to spread it around. Would someone please hit the man with some rep for me


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 9, 2010)

I can picture the late Michael Landon playing the role as the "Father" whipping the boys (Albert's) arse behind the barn.

Now all we need is some gay folks, religion, governmental influence, rap music and fake tits and we could have ourselves a modern day Little House on the Prairie episode.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 9, 2010)

It's already an episode of SOA :sword: opcorn:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope he didn't put "weegieland" as the shipping address.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 10, 2010)

*Label/Receipt Number: 4205 4762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34
Class: Package Services
Service(s): Signature Confirmation™
Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 8, 2010 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. *

Kinda fishy to me. No offence Fish!

Label was printed on Feb 8th?? 

Sorry but this goes beyone pure lazyness!! He said he bought a shipping label online, so he never went to the post office at first. The only reason you've got results here now was cause his hand was forced. Even if you get the saw, I still think he is a no good *$%$##*, you get the picture. So far the package has not yet been recieved at the post office.

And I can't believe anybody gave him positive rep!!!!!! Even if the saw shows up, this little prick still doesn't deserve any pats on the back!!


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 10, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> LMAO. I used to work for a living but they decided Mexicans could do it for less money so I went back to school and got a job sitting on my big fat a55. I guess I am forgetting what real work is. REP SENT FOR KEEPING ME IN LINE!
> 
> 
> crap it says i have to spread it around. Would someone please hit the man with some rep for me





I know what you are saying anyway. Nobody wants to get their post nit picked for perfect spelling and punctuation by some ####head. But pinesfarms post made me tired trying to undertsand it.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 10, 2010)

I was never any good in English class in school, but I am thankful I was blessed with a gift for spelling. I know I shouldn't be judgemental, but I too cringe when I see horrible spelling, grammar, and punctuation. Don't get me wrong, I can screw up the English language as well as the next person, especially if I set my mind to it, but there's just something about proper usage of words, commas, etc that makes reading something that much easier ... and is a general indicator of one's education level who wrote it.

I withheld my personal comment on pine's spelling..........


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 10, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I hope he didn't put "weegieland" as the shipping address.


It would sure bug me to string out a business deal the way this kid has done.
When I purchased a saw from WG he had it in the mail before I wrote the check. That made me a little nervous, I had the saw a day or two before the check arrived. Great guy to do business with! Now if he could only find me a 166.


----------



## riesenbr549 (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW 15 pages in 24hrs !! Is that a record?? Is there anyway to keep him from selling on the classifieds?? Or maybey just suspend him from member privilages for a period of time? Honestly if it were up to me i would just kick him off all together. But thats me ,im not a forgive and forget person ,and im sure the phone call to his dad and this tread are the only reason that he shiped that saw! Its real easy to say im sorry when you get caught. That type of person is usually that way or at least capable of being that way the rest of his/her life. Its been proven . Its a fact that over 60% of convicted theives end up doing it again at some point in there life.


----------



## riesenbr549 (Mar 10, 2010)

Make that 16 pages in 31 hrs!! LOL


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 10, 2010)

parrisw said:


> *Label/Receipt Number: 4205 4762 9122 1288 8230 0008 7550 34
> Class: Package Services
> Service(s): Signature Confirmation™
> Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received
> ...



well said!

That label still has not been scanned in anywhere. I thought you could only print priority or express mail from home, not first class or parcel post. Priority and express are both trackable, and they would get scanned in at a pickup at your house/business, or via a scan form when dropped off, or when they hit a new hub in the delivery process, for the last one, they date stamp the 2nd half of the label as proof of mailing. And judging by the online tracking, the last scenario is what we are waiting on to show a package has been sent with that tracking number.

You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 10, 2010)

kspakland said:


> I was never any good in English class in school, but I am thankful I was blessed with a gift for spelling. I know I shouldn't be judgemental, but I too cringe when I see horrible spelling, grammar, and punctuation. Don't get me wrong, I can screw up the English language as well as the next person, especially if I set my mind to it, but there's just something about proper usage of words, commas, etc that makes reading something that much easier ... and is a general indicator of one's education level who wrote it.
> 
> I withheld my personal comment on pine's spelling..........



Fairly well written. However, the reason the words are written in the first place is to convey a thought or opinion. It is difficult to know what a person is trying to say if the grammer is too bad. And if you can't do that, then too bad.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 10, 2010)

USPS Priority mail tracking is anything but real-time. It may well show up before the status changes. It's nothing like the real-time tracking of your other carriers.

You are correct Trimmmed, in that only Priority Mail and up can be printed online. Parcel Post must be bought in the PO.

Me thinks everyone ought to let this die for a day or two. Now that the offender has supposedly come clean and shipped the saw, some of you are now nitpicking and looking for excuses to fight with each other. Give it up. Puuuulease. So much drama all the time. Get out and enjoy some of the warm sunshine we've been having here in Ohio this week! It does the body good.


----------



## knockbill (Mar 10, 2010)

[QUOTE
Me thinks everyone ought to let this die for a day or two. Now that the offender has supposedly come clean and shipped the saw, some of you are now nitpicking and looking for excuses to fight with each other. Give it up. Puuuulease. So much drama all the time. Get out and enjoy some of the warm sunshine we've been having here in Ohio this week! It does the body good.[/QUOTE]

+1,,


----------



## Freehand (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> well said!
> 
> That label still has not been scanned in anywhere. I thought you could only print priority or express mail from home, not first class or parcel post. Priority and express are both trackable, and they would get scanned in at a pickup at your house/business, or via a scan form when dropped off, or when they hit a new hub in the delivery process, for the last one, they date stamp the 2nd half of the label as proof of mailing. And judging by the online tracking, the last scenario is what we are waiting on to show a package has been sent with that tracking number.
> 
> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.



Same sentiment here...I neg repped the kid early on and was appalled to see him with the good nova when I got back from work......


No saw yet folks,and that tracking number is fishy as hell....


----------



## spacemule (Mar 10, 2010)

You all can positive rep me if it'll make you feel better.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I print all my shipping from home, and it is almost never scanned when I drop it off, usually gets scanned once it hits Louisville, sometimes the tracking
doesn't register until it hits the P.O. in his area.


----------



## Dale (Mar 10, 2010)

Before we all let it die for a while, I have to add some "food for thought" for young laddie pinefarm after seeing his "attempt" to make it right. Receiving payment for goods owed in a good faith deal, and neglecting to fulfill your obligation is not a MISTAKE and it is not LAZINESS, there's another motive there. Nobody can be sure that you would have made good on the the transaction without your father getting involved. You've done NOTHING to better yourself to this point, and I don't mean on some Internet Forum, I mean in LIFE. We all have the opportunity at, and the ability to act on what is called "Life's Lesson's". This is but one of what will become many during your foray into adulthood. My suggestion is you indeed learn from it, and set yourself on a life's course that affords you the ability to enjoy it, and not always run from it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

However, if the label was printed on Feb. 8th, I doubt that it will go through.

It is supposed to go in the mail the date indicated.


----------



## DSS (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.



Now that's a good post...............Right on Dave


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Will I get a package with a saw, a lump of coal or no package at all?

Not once has this fella initiated any contact with me other than to get the $$$ his way. I'd pry to get some info weather he's gotten payment or shipped it, the responses have been far and few. 

A shipping label from Feb 8th, only 2 weeks late on that one. Not shipping untill? We still don't know what or anything is on the way. At first he claimed that he gave it to his dad to ship right away, but went on vaccation and his dad left it on the back seat of his pickup truck. Then another shipping label from Feb 8th, the timeline of events to the responses in the PM's is strange.

On the bright side at about 12:30pm someday when the mail man drives in the yard, the dog will have someone to chase. Olaf loves to run, the UPS man is his favorite, he gets on the UPS truck to check things out. Nothing takes abuse like a UPS truck, and they race. UPS man says "you're going to see some gravel fly today" UPS man hits the gas for 1/4 mile then the brakes and Olaf turns around and barks, mad that the race is off.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> USPS Priority mail tracking is anything but real-time. It may well show up before the status changes. It's nothing like the real-time tracking of your other carriers.
> 
> You are correct Trimmmed, in that only Priority Mail and up can be printed online. Parcel Post must be bought in the PO.
> 
> Me thinks everyone ought to let this die for a day or two. Now that the offender has supposedly come clean and shipped the saw, some of you are now nitpicking and looking for excuses to fight with each other. Give it up. Puuuulease. So much drama all the time. Get out and enjoy some of the warm sunshine we've been having here in Ohio this week! It does the body good.



:agree2:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> well said!
> 
> That label still has not been scanned in anywhere. I thought you could only print priority or express mail from home, not first class or parcel post. Priority and express are both trackable, and they would get scanned in at a pickup at your house/business, or via a scan form when dropped off, or when they hit a new hub in the delivery process, for the last one, they date stamp the 2nd half of the label as proof of mailing. And judging by the online tracking, the last scenario is what we are waiting on to show a package has been sent with that tracking number.
> 
> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.



Thanks. Ya I don't get it at all. Like everything else in this world it seems. Kids getting praise for doing mediocre things. 



blsnelling said:


> USPS Priority mail tracking is anything but real-time. It may well show up before the status changes. It's nothing like the real-time tracking of your other carriers.
> 
> You are correct Trimmmed, in that only Priority Mail and up can be printed online. Parcel Post must be bought in the PO.
> 
> Me thinks everyone ought to let this die for a day or two. Now that the offender has supposedly come clean and shipped the saw, some of you are now nitpicking and looking for excuses to fight with each other. Give it up. Puuuulease. So much drama all the time. Get out and enjoy some of the warm sunshine we've been having here in Ohio this week! It does the body good.



True its not real time, but every time I've had tracking its updated once a day.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 10, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Same sentiment here...I neg repped the kid early on and was appalled to see him with the good nova when I got back from work......
> 
> 
> No saw yet folks,and that tracking number is fishy as hell....



If I rip somebody off will I get a nova too?


----------



## DSS (Mar 10, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> If I rip somebody off will I get a nova too?



LOL,LOL. Apparently so. This rep system doesn't make much sense to me either. I would like another nova ,though..... somebody bend over,will ya??? opcorn:


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> well said!
> 
> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.





parrisw said:


> Thanks. Ya I don't get it at all. Like everything else in this world it seems. Kids getting praise for doing mediocre things.



I couldn't agree with the both of you more.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.



I disagree. . . You act as though the positive rep can't be undone?

I gave the kid positive rep on a contingency, and he's well aware of that. If he truly came clean, meant his apology, and the man gets his saw, he gets to keep the positive rep. He was made aware that if this is just another lie, or deception. . . I'll spend the next year plunging him into Red Nova hell. 

It's about rewarding good behavior, and punishing bad behavior. . . Which, BTW, this kid might not have gotten growing up. Either his old man didn't reward him at all, or rewarded him for any behavior or action, good or bad.

It's also about giving someone a second chance, and forgiveness. By giving him some rep to get him out of the red, I certainly was not condoning what he did, and the kid knows it.

The ball's in his court. . . It's now up to him whether or not he gets to stay green or go red -- permanently. There's absolutely nothing wrong with giving him a second go.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Never paid much attention to this "rep" thing anyway, the novas and marks
only go so high, I noticed that me and a few of the others have all the same
number of novas and marks, so that is as high as the gauge goes< I guess..

What does the nova stand for anyway? 100? 1000?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 10, 2010)

fish said:


> never paid much attention to this "rep" thing anyway



+1


----------



## sefh3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have that many so I can't tell ya...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 10, 2010)

sefh3 said:


> I don't have that many so I can't tell ya...



You just got a little more


----------



## nanuk (Mar 10, 2010)

*Wrapped!*



Fish said:


> Never paid much attention to this "rep" thing anyway, the novas and marks
> only go so high, I noticed that me and a few of the others have all the same
> number of novas and marks, so that is as high as the gauge goes< I guess..
> 
> What does the nova stand for anyway? 100? 1000?



I got so many NOVA's, they have reset to zero!

now I have to start again!

heh...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## olyeller (Mar 10, 2010)

*A dinosaur speaking*



Metals406 said:


> It's about rewarding good behavior, and punishing bad behavior. . . Which, BTW, this kid might not have gotten growing up. Either his old man didn't reward him at all, or rewarded him for any behavior or action, good or bad.




Metals, you are 100 percent correct. This is the main reason I'm out of the education profession--kids AND PARENTS just don't comprehend this basic concept any more. It's not that tough to understand: do good things, good things happen; do bad things, bad things happen. I understand why kids mess up--they're kids, right? I expected that kids would mess up and considered correction of such errors as a learning opportunity, part of their education. But when the parents keep doing everything they can to get their kids off the hook for messing up, that just flat-out amazes me. Do they think they can shield little Johnny from the natural consequences of this world for the rest of their lives? Eventually, that lesson hits home hard one day, and Johnny never knew what hit him, and mommy and daddy can't fix it. And maybe they're in the police station, hospital or morgue trying to understand what went wrong with "such a nice boy".

That's what I like about chainsaws, motorcycles and guns: there's no arguing or debate about what's right or wrong in the operation of these objects. Either you operate them in the correct manner, or you pay the consequences. Most excellent learning tool for young people who are growing up--maybe not the chainsaws so much as the other two. Although the way a chainsaws growls and snarls, it instills plenty of respect in a young'un without a single word of caution.

This is an opportunity for young Pine to make good in a world full of adults and take one small step toward becoming a man; the outcome of all this should prove interesting. But he will have to live with himself the rest of his life, as will his father. Frankly, I don't relish that thought. We just move on to another thread and get back to the Husky vs. Stihl vs. Dolmar discussions. Not my kid.

Rant off; sorry, I just had to get that off my chest. Do I sound like a dinosaur or what?

Olyeller


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

So sefh, on you control panel page, what is your actual "rep" count?


----------



## blackoak (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> well said!
> 
> That label still has not been scanned in anywhere. I thought you could only print priority or express mail from home, not first class or parcel post. Priority and express are both trackable, and they would get scanned in at a pickup at your house/business, or via a scan form when dropped off, or when they hit a new hub in the delivery process, for the last one, they date stamp the 2nd half of the label as proof of mailing. And judging by the online tracking, the last scenario is what we are waiting on to show a package has been sent with that tracking number.
> 
> You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.



Yep, I still think he needs his ass kicked


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 10, 2010)

[QUOTE Trimmed

You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.[/QUOTE]

:agree2: 100% AS I said yesterday this guy does not need one rep until the saw is here. And even if it does show up all he did id cover his ass because we all jumped on him. He needs no rep! What I stated in a pm to him is he needs grow up and quit being a low life and , if not dont plan on being on this site much because we all watch out for each other and you wont have many friends stealing from people. Rep no, ass kicking yes, If he proves himself over time as having learned a lesson, then the right to be a respected AS member would come, as of now I dont respect covering his ass!


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm just a few miles from pinesfarm, tempted to see the place with the show there starting soon there should be all kinds of activity around...

with the money involved with the horse show crowd, can't help but think this punk is a spoiled little chit that thinks this whole thing is funny. maybe not nice but the tracking number should be showing by now if that is the one he really used


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder how much of that horse money dried up with our so called "recession"?

We sell a lot of hay in small square bales to the horse people, there's still some call but it's not like it was a couple years agoe. Kind of nice not haveing to deal with some of them. I never trusted anyone who wore a cowboy hat on the east side of the Missouri river, if they have boots look out and if the last name ends in a vowl, you know they will screw you.

Anyway, Striperswapper, if you chose to show up, let us know how it pans out. Let me know where to send an "anonomis cash donation" (Im sure my spelling sucks). If you wish for me to foreward a bunch of PM's exchanged, I can. But you'll learn nothing more than what I have posted above. I have to behave, but what you do is your business.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 10, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> I gave the kid positive rep on a contingency,



There's no such thing as giving rep on contingency. Once you give it, you can't take it back.

:monkey:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 10, 2010)

olyeller said:


> Eventually, that lesson hits home hard one day, and Johnny never knew what hit him, and mommy and daddy can't fix it. And maybe they're in the police station, hospital or morgue trying to understand what went wrong with "such a nice boy".




Now THAT is deserving of rep. Well said.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't understand the positive rep thing, he has done nothing decent, just put us off, lied, etc. He may have done now what he was supposed to do, but it's like getting out of bed at 2pm when you were supposed to be to work at 8am. You're still late, you didn't care enough to do what you obligated yourself to do in the first place. Sorry is just a word, and words are not actions.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 10, 2010)

spacemule said:


> You all can positive rep me if it'll make you feel better.




No.














:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Donley (Mar 10, 2010)

I negged him after reading all the BS.

I've only been here for like 6 months, have sold/traded/posted with many members here and have yet to get a Nova. (not that i am looking for one really) but i will be damned if im gonna give him the same rep that I try try to or have earned.


p.s. Imho doing what one should have done months ago is not good behavior nor good practices.


----------



## blackoak (Mar 10, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> I'm just a few miles from pinesfarm, tempted to see the place with the show there starting soon there should be all kinds of activity around...
> 
> with the money involved with the horse show crowd, can't help but think this punk is a spoiled little chit that thinks this whole thing is funny. maybe not nice but the tracking number should be showing by now if that is the one he really used


If you go put a boot in the boys ass. He deserves it, even "IF" he has shipped the saw. His intentions were clear. An honest person would not take money from a man and do what this boy has did. If it wasn't for this thread and probably getting his Dad involved the OP would not have any answers


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate to upset anyone, but I'll rep anyone I see fit too. I have gotten both kinds of rep on this forum and I probably will receive the bad kind for this post. 

I gave him benefit of the doubt rep because I believe his dad helped him turn a new leaf. If I am proven wrong by his actions, or non action, I will be sorely disappointed and it would be a long time before I entertain doing anything positive with respect to him.

I was taught, and I accept, that nobody is beyond redemption. I am certain a teenager has time left before he is considered a dirtbag. Bush (and Obama), Stephen Harper, Gordon Brown, Angela Merkel, etc. gave rich bankers billions of our dollars as a reward for screwing up the economy with their repeated negligence, schemes and greed but suddenly giving a teen rep for coming clean is a crime?


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I do see both sides Banacanin, but we still don't know if he has came clean yet. I do know for sure that I have a so far bogus tracking number over 2 months late, we may never hear or see him agin.

I do hope he shipped it, came clean, pops kicked him in the rear, and he leans something. We'll know more in a few days, but untill then only Pinesfarm knows for sure.

Nixon " I am not a crook", said it himself so it must be true


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I was taught, and I accept, that nobody is beyond redemption. I am certain a teenager has time left before he is considered a dirtbag. Bush (and Obama), Stephen Harper, Gordon Brown, Angela Merkel, etc. gave rich bankers billions of our dollars as a reward for screwing up the economy with their repeated negligence, schemes and greed but suddenly giving a teen rep for coming clean is a crime?



Now that gave me a chuckle, and the worst part is...its the damn truth!!! 

opcorn:


----------



## olyeller (Mar 10, 2010)

*How about a GTG?*



striperswaper said:


> I'm just a few miles from pinesfarm, tempted to see the place with the show there starting soon there should be all kinds of activity around...
> 
> with the money involved with the horse show crowd, can't help but think this punk is a spoiled little chit that thinks this whole thing is funny. maybe not nice but the tracking number should be showing by now if that is the one he really used




Maybe we of the greasy fingernails should stage an impromptu chainsaw GTG down Pinesfarm way when all those horsie folks are prancing around. Who's got an MS 650 or three with muffler mods that we can rev up and run hard? That would certainly grab somebody's attention! LOL

Olyeller


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> There's no such thing as giving rep on contingency. Once you give it, you can't take it back.
> 
> :monkey:



Purely connotative and semantic. . . By giving him negative rep it would certainly "erase" the positive.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 10, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I hate to upset anyone, but I'll rep anyone I see fit too. I have gotten both kinds of rep on this forum and I probably will receive the bad kind for this post.
> 
> I gave him benefit of the doubt rep because I believe his dad helped him turn a new leaf. If I am proven wrong by his actions, or non action, I will be sorely disappointed and it would be a long time before I entertain doing anything positive with respect to him.
> 
> I was taught, and I accept, that nobody is beyond redemption. I am certain a teenager has time left before he is considered a dirtbag. Bush (and Obama), Stephen Harper, Gordon Brown, Angela Merkel, etc. gave rich bankers billions of our dollars as a reward for screwing up the economy with their repeated negligence, schemes and greed but suddenly giving a teen rep for coming clean is a crime?





I hear your opinion and it yours and your allowed to have it! I dont disagree or agree with you ! LOL I repped you for sticking to ur guns, But I just wish there would have been a way to hit that neg rep button just for a few minutes to hear your reaction, and then take it away! LOL


----------



## olyman (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Fish ole boy, ya done good. So good, that at some point in the distant future, I promise to take back exactly half of the rotten things I've said about you.
> 
> If wi50 don't get his saw, pinescraps father will need to change his phone numbers........not to mention all the new junk mail that'll be headed his way.



junk mail??? mybe some junkyard dogs on this forum close will head that way--on a certain day of the horse show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

A thread like this can't be good for the rep.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm ...........

How do I make friends ?


----------



## trimmmed (Mar 10, 2010)

olyman said:


> junk mail??? mybe some junkyard dogs on this forum close will head that way--on a certain day of the horse show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ay, google map, Craigslist local junks cars list, a buddy to follow you while testing the junk car out, car disables coincidently in the entrance to the farm, horsey trailers and rigs backing up.....on the day of the big shindig......yeah I see where you're goin with that! Good point!

I remember back in the day when just starting out, I got a big patio job for one of the big real estate big wigs around here. I had to get this done by a certain date and it was almost an impossible task. But broke my chops and got er dun, then got stiffed on the money. I called and called, never got an answer. So the day of the big event, me and 2 other guys hopped in the 66 3/4" ton chevy, with no bed on it and went to the party. The front yard is about a quarter mile long, I turfed the crap out of it till we were poolside next to all the snooty guests, hopped out and started to mingle and SOB, if they didn't come running out with some money. Hopped in the truck and turfed the crap out of the place on the way out, laughing like hell. They never did call me back for any other work after that.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 10, 2010)

Hmmm, what a coincidence, my main work truck for 23 years now is a 66 Chevy 3/4T 4x4 pickup.


----------



## olyman (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Ay, google map, Craigslist local junks cars list, a buddy to follow you while testing the junk car out, car disables coincidently in the entrance to the farm, horsey trailers and rigs backing up.....on the day of the big shindig......yeah I see where you're goin with that! Good point!
> 
> I remember back in the day when just starting out, I got a big patio job for one of the big real estate big wigs around here. I had to get this done by a certain date and it was almost an impossible task. But broke my chops and got er dun, then got stiffed on the money. I called and called, never got an answer. So the day of the big event, me and 2 other guys hopped in the 66 3/4" ton chevy, with no bed on it and went to the party. The front yard is about a quarter mile long, I turfed the crap out of it till we were poolside next to all the snooty guests, hopped out and started to mingle and SOB, if they didn't come running out with some money. Hopped in the truck and turfed the crap out of the place on the way out, laughing like hell. They never did call me back for any other work after that.


zuppppppp!!!! some lessons are a alittle harder than others--


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

The most interesting this is that you guys talk about "rep" like it really matters
or means anything..........

Like my positive "rep" has ever benefited me in any way.

Adolf Hitler would have a full compliment of "Novas" here, Al Capone, John Dillenger, Jesse James, Fatty Arbuckle {He might be a mod}, too.....


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 10, 2010)

> Like my positive "rep" has ever benefited me in any way.





Nonsense. It takes twice as long for people to figure out you are full of ####.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

ZeroJunk said:


> Nonsense. It takes twice as long for people to figure out you are full of ####.



Ouch........

You must suffer from "Nova Envy"........................................


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't understand why some folks here would want to go to pinesfarm and ruin a good time for all the horse folks that will show up. or mess with the income of this kids parents, who must be hard workers to get to where they are now. I have an evil twin brother (for real) and I thank god I am not judged and punished for what he has done. its the punk kid that needs to go for a ride in the woods with a few drunken saw enthusiest. I for one gave him a red rep and thats all he will get from me.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 10, 2010)

You positive reppers are probably right. I just have trouble seeing it in this instance or at this stage of events.

To me it's like the burglar being entitled to the reward for being forced to return the goods.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> You positive reppers are probably right. I just have trouble seeing it in this instance or at this stage of events.
> 
> To me it's like the burglar being entitled to the reward for being forced to return the goods.



Valid point Al. . . But this kid isn't out of the "rep-woods" yet.


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 10, 2010)

> Ouch........
> 
> You must suffer from "Nova Envy"........................................



Nah, I like the way you post really.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Valid point Al. . . But this kid isn't out of the "rep-woods" yet.



wtf does that mean???

The "rep" chit is totally meaningless........

He could rip off 1/3 of the memebers here, and after a few days of bland posts
be a fine standing member here..

This discussion is "very" silly.....


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Mar 10, 2010)

Let me preface this by saying this is just my opinion. I think there should be no positive rep what so ever for pinesfarm. Just because he did what was right after 3 months ( still to be determined) and shipped the saw I see no reason at all to give the him any rep. Why should the young man get anything but scolded for the way he treated wi50 on the transaction. Now if wi50 receives the box and there's a brand new MS660 in there I'm all for giving him positive rep because he would have gone above and beyond trying to make things right. How you like those apples.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 10, 2010)

is this what "they" mean by stepping in chit and come out smelling like roses?

From red rep to nova !!


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> wtf does that mean???
> 
> The "rep" chit is totally meaningless........
> 
> ...



Sheesh Fish. . . Got cramps today or something?

Reputation and the date a member joined can be an excellent tool to use during a transaction. . . Much like the fancy, meaningless, numbers you get on eBay. Neither are 100% fool-proof, but useful still.

If the kid dilly-dallies with this saw much longer, I'm sure he'll be virtually flogged by members here, if not permanently banned.

As you say, this has gotten "silly", and not worth the time it takes to type out the words. We all have our own perspective and opinions on this matter. . . If someone disagrees with another, fine. . . Perspectives' and opinions' aren't set in stone and can change by the minute.

If people are getting all butt-hurt over other folks doling out rep as they individually see fit. . . Tough cookies. As you say, rep is dumb -- so no need to have overtightened panties over it then right?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2010)

LMAO opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## blackoak (Mar 10, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Sheesh Fish. . . Got cramps today or something?
> 
> Reputation and the date a member joined can be an excellent tool to use during a transaction. . . Much like the fancy, meaningless, numbers you get on eBay. Neither are 100% fool-proof, but useful still.
> 
> ...


 I remember a thread that was about nothing but begging for rep. How many Novas were made because of that thread.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Metals.....

The "rep" here makes E-bay"s feedback system look good.

Anyone that wishes to explore that, I will be more than happy to oblige.....

The rep thing here has no relation to real time sentiment or thought.

Look at "Stihlthedeere". He is a well respected member now, as well as "Pinesfarm", so the rep system is a total joke...


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> well said!
> 
> That label still has not been scanned in anywhere. I thought you could only print priority or express mail from home, not first class or parcel post. Priority and express are both trackable, and they would get scanned in at a pickup at your house/business, or via a scan form when dropped off, or when they hit a new hub in the delivery process, for the last one, they date stamp the 2nd half of the label as proof of mailing. And judging by the online tracking, the last scenario is what we are waiting on to show a package has been sent with that tracking number.
> 
> *You guys repping this kid back to green before a saw has shown up show just how flawed the rep system is and also a good indicator of what's wrong with the country overall. At best, we have a rotten delayed, no communication deal, at worst we have a thief. How either is worthy of positive rep is beyond my understanding.*


I know with the USPS a lot of the time when I am tracking a shipment to myself it won't even show up until after it is at my door. With that said, I negged him because there just is not an excuse for taking so long, or at least not giving the buyer a valid reason.


----------



## Echo6 Sierra (Mar 10, 2010)

I just read through 20 pages of this and still dont know if this guy got his saw...

Pinesfarm isn't too far from me, I've talked to him through PM but thats it. Last he said he was going to put a 660 P&C on it and fix it up..

Keep us posted!


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> the saw has been shipped



He now has 1 1/2 Novas now.
How worthless is that rating system, eh?????

I would buy a Porshe from him on that nova thing..........


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> Metals.....
> 
> The "rep" here makes E-bay"s feedback system look good.
> 
> ...


On Edit, still not sure on the sense of humor around here so I am gonna delete this one.


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

welllllllllllll......................


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Well...............................................................................


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> Well...............................................................................



Fish if rep were dollars you would have enough for some hot wings and a jug and I would have enough for a pint and a slice of pizza. That's about fair isn't it?


----------



## Freehand (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 10, 2010)

> How worthless is that rating system, eh?????




I am a Johnny come lately to this forum. The gun forums etc. that I have hung out on don't use rep. But, what you end up with is some kid who lives in an apartment in NYC making 7 or 8 thousand posts who knows nothing he hasn't read in a magazine and his posts carry more weight than somebody who can build a gun from scrap metal and has hunted on three continents but only has a few posts. Same thing.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> Metals.....
> 
> The "rep" here makes E-bay"s feedback system look good.
> 
> ...



Pinesfarm is far from "well respected" Fish, but your exaggeration has somewhat proven your point.

I was saying that join date and rep can be useful, as well as asking around about folks, and site activity. Pinesfarm is going to be known as the "rip-off guy" on this site, without any doubt. . . Regardless of shiny stars under his avatar.

Rep is like your Credit Report IMHO. . . It can be lost and gained with a few good or bad actions/decisions on one's part. Lots of folks that have had bad credit were given the opportunity to redeem themselves by a do-over. I gave him a start toward his do-over -- only time will tell whether he keeps it or not.

Some time ago I had several thousand dollars in my PayPal account belonging to other members. . . I was going to bid on saws' for them at a local auction. The saws' went waay too high, and everyone was promptly refunded their hard earned money. My willingness to help others, and the fact I didn't run off with their money helped my "street-cred", "rep", whatever you want to call it.

Folks that are on here most everyday, with good rep, and a year old or better join date can probably be trusted. . . Again, not 100% though.

I can't say I didn't get rep from the second "beg" thread that was started, but I exclaim that the majority of my fancy-shiny-stuff under my user name was earned through post merit.


----------



## YZEATER (Mar 10, 2010)

i bet if you ask anyone who gave him positive rep would buy the next item piney puts up for sale?? i bet not.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 10, 2010)

there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 10, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"


----------



## TNANCE (Mar 10, 2010)

It says "blank" must own a stihl no matter who's rep i put my cursor over.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 10, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Now, that's just downright funny ......................

Thanks, i needed a boost today.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Echo6 Sierra said:


> I just read through 20 pages of this and still dont know if this guy got his saw...
> 
> Pinesfarm isn't too far from me, I've talked to him through PM but thats it. Last he said he was going to put a 660 P&C on it and fix it up..
> 
> Keep us posted!



Yeah? How long ago was that?

Damn that string works good!


----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"



That was hilarious. I can't rep you right now, maybe not even tomorrow because I don't know if I have repped you. 

But that was funny enough that you should get some. Rep him not the guy who has taken a quarter of a year to ship a saw.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"



I almost got my $300 worth of laughs on that one. :drool:

when I hit it though it says his stihl is "in the mail"


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I have seen members that have only been here 4 months have more pos
"rep" than me, so that is a useless gauge.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Sparky8370 (Mar 10, 2010)

highpointtree said:


> there is a lot more to this rep then we even realize. when I put the curser over his rep it says "he must own a stihl and he ain't gonna part with it"



Huh, I guess you are right


----------



## parrisw (Mar 10, 2010)

OKAY, WHO EFFIN cares about this REP crap, getting way off topic. 

This sum##### must pay.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 11, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> giving a teen rep for coming clean is a crime?





No. The problem is in giving some positive rep before he's actually DONE what he should have done in the first place.

Talk is cheap, and so far, all anybody has seen from this kid is bad actions and empty talk.

I can't see how that's reason to give positive rep. Time enough for that when he actually DOES something right.


You shouldn't bash Bush, you know. Sounds like you two have a lot in common with your warm-and-fuzzy-non-thinking "compassion". (Which isn't really compassion at all.)


----------



## Racerboy832 (Mar 11, 2010)

Someone rep me... Does it come with a free beer or a Stihl hat too..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 11, 2010)

Fish said:


> Like my positive "rep" has ever benefited me in any way..



But doesn't it give you a nice, warm, fuzzy feeling?



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 11, 2010)

Fish said:


> wtf does that mean???
> 
> The "rep" chit is totally meaningless........
> 
> ...



*IF* people used it like it's intended, it would be useful. But ever since the rep begging started, it IS meaningless. I got rep this morning for a post which contained exactly this:


:hmm3grin2orange:


That's it. Just a laughing orange face. I got positive rep for that. :monkey:


My guess is that somebody needed to "spread it around" so they could go tag one of their rep buddies again. So they randomly picked me. 

So some folks are having fun, but the net result is that the system is rendered meaningless.

I wouldn't mind seeing the whole "rep" thing disabled completely.


----------



## Urbicide (Mar 11, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


>



:deadhorse:


----------



## wi50 (Mar 11, 2010)

I've heard enough of this good rep bad rep thing. I've been repped so many times my rear is bleeding. Didn't know how to check my rep untill yesterday anyway, still doesn't buy dinner or get the work done.

Lets simply wait and see if I get anything in the mail, if I do then some of you fella's can love someone for being lazy or trying to be a crook. Maybe he did actually take time to box it up and ship it, after a couple months and a little pressure from others, maybe the saw never did exist. None of us know.

If I don't get anything (he said he shipped it) then we'll know. I won't be supprised eiter way.

Back on Feb 22 (I think anyway) I started a similar thread, hopeing to get some response. In pinesfarm's visitor messages dated feb 22 (there again approx date) someone gave him a message to straighten out the mess. That thread was deleted by the mods, my point must not have been valid. I gave it a couple more weeks to show up. There was a label printed on Feb 8th, so he was only a couple weeks slow by then. Now in March sometime he says it's on the way, I bought it on the 10 ot 11th of Jan with a verbal agreement, sent the money on the 12th, it took me a day or so before I could get to town.

No not whining, just stateing some of the facts, dates, etc as this thread wonders so far off track that it's hard to pay attention for those who wish to.

Before sending the money, I checked out a few things on here, kid seams good, checked out anything on Google on the name, adress, etc. Heck of a nice horse operation. Even checked facebook, and his name came up on some other things to do with tractors, toy tractors, collecting, etc. Kid seams like myself years back (and still to date) so I had a good feeling about the deal.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 11, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> (cut)
> 
> As you say, this has gotten "silly", and not worth the time it takes to type out the words. We all have our own perspective and opinions on this matter. . . If someone disagrees with another, fine. . . Perspectives' and opinions' aren't set in stone and can change by the minute.
> 
> If people are getting all butt-hurt over other folks doling out rep as they individually see fit. . . Tough cookies. As you say, rep is dumb -- so no need to have overtightened panties over it then right?



Somebody might be ready for some over-the-counter remedies........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## htpd43 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been a member for almost 2 years and though I don't post much, I do spend hours and hours reading the posts on this site. I have to say that it is a real shame that pinesfarm did what he did. Assuming that he did ship the saw and that wi50 gets the saw then he at least made the situation better - but still not right. There is no excuse for taking 3 months to ship a saw. But worse than that is that people are giving him a positive reward for coming out and saying he screwed up. I know my opinion doesn't mean much to anybody but me - but I will not be positively repping him whether he delivers the saw or not.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 11, 2010)

The rep did it! the rep did it!


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 11, 2010)

out of curiosity I looked up Daddy's spread - 20 acres, appraised at $1.8mil

some posts have mentioned drugs, it is a very open secret that the town has a real drug problem. lots of money and close to the not so nice city of Hartford

surprised he hasn't posted lately to say thanks for the rep or maybe he is saying thanks by PMs? yeah, that must be it the fine young man he must be


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> No. The problem is in giving some positive rep before he's actually DONE what he should have done in the first place.
> 
> Talk is cheap, and so far, all anybody has seen from this kid is bad actions and empty talk.
> 
> ...




Your assertions aside, the fact is that we don't know if the kids words are all empty anymore than we know that the kid straightened out. You seem to suggest, and I am sure you will correct me if I am mistaken, that we should condemn first and question that decision later. Yours may well be the safest approach but when it comes to judging the character of someone's son, I am willing to err on the side of caution. I'm sorry you feel my compassion is neither genuine nor thought out, but that is not the sort of thing I need to prove to anyone. 

I hope this doesn't get into another AS grudge match because unlike Pine I really don't feel I did something that you really need to call me out on.


----------



## Teslahole (Mar 11, 2010)

YZEATER said:


> i bet if you ask anyone who gave him positive rep would buy the next item piney puts up for sale?? i bet not.



True dat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 11, 2010)

You know you could just call the local post office where he supposedly dropped it off and they can tell you if he did.

My money says he sold it..............

And as far as papa? sometimes the apple does not fall too far.


----------



## Farmertim (Mar 11, 2010)

*How does 'homo' connect to any of this?*

???

Tim


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 11, 2010)

Teslahole said:


> Jest cause he dont' agree with you rewarding this kid for beeing a crook, dusnt' meen he is condemning the kid. You cant' put words in his mouth.Just meens he isn't a fool to reward that kind behavier. Dusnt' meen it's agrudge match either drama queen, go on back to yer backpedalin for yer poor choice now.
> Compassionand redemption, lmffao. waht a homo.





Teslahole said:


> True dat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're a dolt. . .


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 11, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> You're a dolt. . .



What gave it away? His username, location, or signature. Doesn't get much more obvious than that.


----------



## Dale (Mar 11, 2010)

> and if the last name ends in a vowl, you know they will screw you.


'

Whoaaaaa... Hey Now !!!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 11, 2010)

Fish said:


> I have seen members that have only been here 4 months have more pos
> "rep" than me, so that is a useless gauge.



Yes, it mostly is just a game these days, except those that are "in the red" usually are for valid reasons.....


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 11, 2010)

teslahole said:


> jest cause he dont' agree with you rewarding this kid for beeing a crook, dusnt' meen he is condemning the kid. You cant' put words in his mouth.just meens he isn't a fool to reward that kind behavier. Dusnt' meen it's agrudge match either drama queen, go on back to yer backpedalin for yer poor choice now.
> Compassionand redemption, lmffao. *waht a homo*.



reported !!


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would like to clear some things up with my fathers business and what i have done.My dad has had nothing to do with the saws or any other hobbys of mine.
I would appreciate it if all of you guys out their would refrain from judging me from the town i live in yes it does have a heck of a drug problem or the buisness my family runs.

I have been wondering if their is a name to change my handle from pinesfarm to my name because i dont want things to be associated with the farm and have it brought up in conversation some time down the road with a customer or what have you.

this is not me trying to get away from my negative rep and the name ive set for my self on this forum nothing is going to change that but i think it would be wise for me to change to something other than my dads business name.

thank you from everyone who has negative repped me and positive repped me i have learned from this and now respect deadlines and realize i need to get things shipped out asap regardless.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 11, 2010)

hot dang, you mean there's a chance of getting the saw? 

there's been a pile of messages of people who want to come and pick it up in person, shipping may not be necessary, though much less costly and easier in the end.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 11, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i would like to clear some things up with my fathers business and what i have done.My dad has had nothing to do with the saws or any other hobbys of mine.
> I would appreciate it if all of you guys out their would refrain from judging me from the town i live in yes it does have a heck of a drug problem or the buisness my family runs.
> 
> I have been wondering if their is a name to change my handle from pinesfarm to my name because i dont want things to be associated with the farm and have it brought up in conversation some time down the road with a customer or what have you.
> ...



GO DO SOMETHING THAT COUNTS TO IMPROVE YOUR KARMA. volunteer someplace, help someone old, drop off free wood to someone in need. anything to balance the wrong with a right. words are great and better than nothing but actions are much better. of course this will die down soon after the saw arrives. but only you can change your karma.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 11, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i would like to clear some things up with my fathers business and what i have done.My dad has had nothing to do with the saws or any other hobbys of mine.
> I would appreciate it if all of you guys out their would refrain from judging me from the town i live in yes it does have a heck of a drug problem or the buisness my family runs.
> 
> I have been wondering if their is a name to change my handle from pinesfarm to my name because i dont want things to be associated with the farm and have it brought up in conversation some time down the road with a customer or what have you.
> ...



I still say you give him the $300 bones and the chainsaw. . . While you're working to earn the $300 back -- it'll give you an appreciation for how much wi50 had to work for it too.


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 11, 2010)

the saw is on its way this time thats for sure havnt had any notices from the post office 

i do plan on sending wi50 a letter once he gets the saw right now money is tight for me id love to send a little something his way and plan on it i should have a small gig this weekend that will allow me.

as for anyone in ct looking for some free wood im always looking to help others out i could scrounge up some green wood if anyone would be intrested


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 11, 2010)

as for anyone in ct looking for some free wood im always looking to help others out i could scrounge up some green wood if anyone would be intrested[/QUOTE said:


> but the seasoned wood is still $80 a pickup load and you pick up...as listed on CL
> 
> seems like you have a heart and a conscience...maybe not so much
> 
> ...


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 11, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> the saw is on its way this time thats for sure havnt had any notices from the post office
> 
> i do plan on sending wi50 a letter once he gets the saw right now money is tight for me id love to send a little something his way and plan on it i should have a small gig this weekend that will allow me.
> 
> as for anyone in ct looking for some free wood im always looking to help others out i could scrounge up some green wood if anyone would be intrested



sound's like your headed in the right direction. keep it up. as for anyone else here. 

he who has not sin, step forward and cast the first (or second, third, fourth, you get the point) stone. I know i'm done slinging chit..


----------



## pinesfarm (Mar 11, 2010)

yes i did have a cl add about a month ago for that and i sold all the wood i had left that weekend so considering the 4 guys that came in with f350s with fullbeds that i helped stack as much wood on as i could wasnt nice of me? 
the people that bought the wood were happy with it and some came back and got seconds and thirds for half the price i charged them the first time i wanted to make room so i could put up these portable horse stalls to stack my wood in ad put a roof on it and all the wood was in the way.

if thats the response im going to get to offer wood to locals and members of AS then im sorry for even suggesting it


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 11, 2010)

the CL listing is not past tense the listing is still there

I don't think any more needs to be said you have difficulty keeping your stories straight. there is an easy way to correct that


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> the CL listing is not past tense the listing is still there
> 
> I don't think any more needs to be said you have difficulty keeping your stories straight. there is an easy way to correct that



Striper, you need some friends{non-gay}
and some non gay rep!!!!!
Be my bff?????


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 11, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Your assertions aside, the *fact is that we don't know* if the kids words are all empty anymore than we know that the kid straightened out. You seem to suggest, and I am sure you will correct me if I am mistaken, that we should condemn first and question that decision later. .




I was thinking more of WAIT AND SEE. Wait with an open mind, but wait. 




Banacanin said:


> when it comes to judging the character of someone's son, I am willing to err on the side of caution.






Why do you feel the need to judge him at all? And what's the hurry in passing judgement NOW before the whole story is told?




Banacanin said:


> I'm sorry you feel my compassion is neither genuine nor thought out, but that is not the sort of thing I need to prove to anyone.




I never said it wasn't genuine. I'm sure Bush's is too.

It's clearly NOT thought out. Just like Bush's.


That kind of touchy-feely compassion does real HARM.


----------



## Torin (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I was thinking more of WAIT AND SEE. Wait with an open mind, but wait.



I been following this from the sidelines but, I was thinking the same thing. We'll all know soon enough.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 11, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> yes i did have a cl add about a month ago for that and i sold all the wood i had left that weekend so considering the 4 guys that came in with f350s with fullbeds that i helped stack as much wood on as i could wasnt nice of me?
> the people that bought the wood were happy with it and some came back and got seconds and thirds for half the price i charged them the first time i wanted to make room so i could put up these portable horse stalls to stack my wood in ad put a roof on it and all the wood was in the way.
> 
> if thats the response im going to get to offer wood to locals and members of AS then im sorry for even suggesting it



Don't be so quick to drop your offer of giving free green wood to someone in need. Just because that isn't good enough for some members on this site does not mean it won't help someone who needs it. Also it isn't wrong to have an ad selling wood on Craigs list; its a good thing to earn some money at hard work.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 11, 2010)

:angrysoapbox:


----------



## deer slayer (Mar 11, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i would like to clear some things up with my fathers business and what i have done.My dad has had nothing to do with the saws or any other hobbys of mine.
> I would appreciate it if all of you guys out their would refrain from judging me from the town i live in yes it does have a heck of a drug problem or the buisness my family runs.
> 
> I have been wondering if their is a name to change my handle from pinesfarm to my name because i dont want things to be associated with the farm and have it brought up in conversation some time down the road with a customer or what have you.
> ...



I hope this request is denied. Shouldn't be a problem if you learned your lesson. Hats off to you for doing the right thing, (we all make mistakes) but all in all it should have never come to this!!! Lesson learned, move on, do the right respectable thing you'll gain respect back. Eventually!!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 11, 2010)

Metals406 said:


> Reputation and the date a member joined can be an excellent tool to use during a transaction. . . Much like the fancy, meaningless, numbers you get on eBay. Neither are 100% fool-proof, but useful still.
> 
> If the kid dilly-dallies with this saw much longer, I'm sure he'll be virtually flogged by members here, if not permanently banned.
> 
> ...



Looks like I missed the party the last 36 hours.... Stupid work.

I have to say, again, that Nate is on the right track here with rep. I bought some stuff from him a while back, and the money order took over 1 month to show up. I was just sick thinking that this deal was going wrong. Still not sure why that letter took so long. I'm pretty sure he checked up on me and decided that I was legit. I have bought, sold, traded, given, and been given many things through other members on here. This is the only time that something out of the ordinary happened so far. If I were dealing with someone with good rep (and good feedback from other members,) I'd be inclined to give them every break possible.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Mar 11, 2010)

Fish said:


> Striper, you need some friends{non-gay}
> and some non gay rep!!!!!
> Be my bff?????



I gotta say, Fish:

Alot of the time I don't understand you, but you always crack me up. 

Sorry, can't give you any of that worthless rep right now.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 11, 2010)

B200Driver said:


> Looks like I missed the party the last 36 hours.... Stupid work.
> 
> I have to say, again, that Nate is on the right track here with rep. I bought some stuff from him a while back, and the money order took over 1 month to show up. I was just sick thinking that this deal was going wrong. Still not sure why that letter took so long. I'm pretty sure he checked up on me and decided that I was legit. I have bought, sold, traded, given, and been given many things through other members on here. This is the only time that something out of the ordinary happened so far. If I were dealing with someone with good rep (and good feedback from other members,) I'd be inclined to give them every break possible.



Yeah, after we spoke on the phone shooting the #### for a couple hours, and you told me where you mailed it from, I knew without a doubt it was the mails fault. They loose luggage there, so why not mail!!?? Hahahaha

And to be quite honest, I wouldn't have cared if the MO ever got here after our talk. . . It would have been cool with me that the saw had a happy home. You were far more stressed over it than I, which shows your character. 

I have a very optimistic personality when it comes to life and perceived bad situations.

I'm the crazy friend laughing his ass off while the car plummets over a cliff.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 12, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i would like to clear some things up with my fathers business and what i have done.My dad has had nothing to do with the saws or any other hobbys of mine.
> I would appreciate it if all of you guys out their would refrain from judging me from the town i live in yes it does have a heck of a drug problem or the buisness my family runs.
> 
> I have been wondering if their is a name to change my handle from pinesfarm to my name because i dont want things to be associated with the farm and have it brought up in conversation some time down the road with a customer or what have you.
> ...



You reflect on your father, not your name or "handle" changing it is just trying to hide. You should act appropriate in the first place, then you wouldn't have to worry about reflecting bad on your father.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 12, 2010)

So how come the package is still showing as not yet recieved at the post office.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 12, 2010)

parrisw said:


> So how come the package is still showing as not yet recieved at the post office.




If a USPS label is printed online it is not scanned when it is shipped. (unless you use the scantron sheet) It will not show a scan until it arrives at the destination PO. Here is a box I sent Monday 9405 5036 9930 0165 9675 51
You will see there were no scans until it got to the destination.

Bill


----------



## parrisw (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill G said:


> If a USPS label is printed online it is not scanned when it is shipped. (unless you use the scantron sheet) It will not show a scan until it arrives at the destination PO. Here is a box I sent Monday 9405 5036 9930 0165 9675 51
> You will see there were no scans until it got to the destination.
> 
> Bill



Ok, good to know.

Thanks

Will


----------



## Bill G (Mar 12, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Ok, good to know.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will




Will,

On the flip side a guy can use the online labels to make it look like he shipped when he did not. I just printed two labels for boxes going out.

9405503699300170673775 will go out tonight

9405503699300170673751 may not go out until Monday as I still am finding him parts.

Even though they will not be sent at the same time both labels will show the same record in the post office until they are delivered. The USPS confirmation service is not real good but it is better than nothing at all.

Personally I do ship saws through the post office unless it is the last resort. I do send out a lot of Priority Mail boxes though as they work well for parts.

Bill


----------



## Brian VT (Mar 12, 2010)

pinesfarm said:


> i have learned from this and now respect deadlines and realize i need to get things shipped out asap regardless.


That's not the lesson. The lesson is to do unto others as you would have done to you.
If the tables were turned, I suspect that you would have thrown a fit and been much less patient than the OP has.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 12, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> No. The problem is in giving some positive rep before he's actually DONE what he should have done in the first place.
> 
> Talk is cheap, and so far, all anybody has seen from this kid is bad actions and empty talk.
> 
> ...





BlueRidgeMark said:


> I was thinking more of WAIT AND SEE. Wait with an open mind, but wait.




When you said all you have seen was the guys empty words, you had made up your mind. You didn't know that he was still lying, you based your position on your cynicism. 





BlueRidgeMark said:


> Why do you feel the need to judge him at all? And what's the hurry in passing judgement NOW before the whole story is told?


And what was my judgement? that he isn't beyond redemption; guess what nobody is beyond redemption. The beauty of right and wrong is that neither compel you and you get to choose every time.



BlueRidgeMark said:


> I never said it wasn't genuine. I'm sure Bush's is too.



Actually you did say it was not genuine; read your post you Mark you said and I quote that it "isn't real compassion at all" 



BlueRidgeMark said:


> It's clearly NOT thought out. Just like Bush's.
> 
> 
> That kind of touchy-feely compassion does real HARM.


I don't know how well you know President Bush, but I am pretty sure you don't know me. You are letting your cynicism tell you that you know exactly what people are like. I feel that is more harmful than the positions I take, but to each his own and we can be men and agree to disagree.

Having said everything that I did, and despite your swipe at my character (compassion), I have known you to be a good guy on this forum and I really don't have a beef with you. I have not been here for very long but I have already gotten into a lot of swipes with people and I don't want to keep that up anymore. I'm sorry we disagree but I enjoy reading your posts and will keep you in high regard.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 12, 2010)

striperswaper said:


> out of curiosity I looked up Daddy's spread - 20 acres, appraised at $1.8mil
> 
> some posts have mentioned drugs, it is a very open secret that the town has a real drug problem. lots of money and close to the not so nice city of Hartford
> 
> surprised he hasn't posted lately to say thanks for the rep or maybe he is saying thanks by PMs? yeah, that must be it the fine young man he must be



Maybe this is unrelated but-

Back in the old world, communists used to think that all the rich people were crooked. They used to call wealthy farmers "kulaks" (tight fisted crook). However, had the communists worked as hard as the farmers, they would be too tired to call anyone a Kulak


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 12, 2010)

parrisw said:


> you reflect on your father, not your name or "handle" changing it is just trying to hide. You should act appropriate in the first place, then you wouldn't have to worry about reflecting bad on your father.



+1000


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 12, 2010)

All of this just hurts my head...did the saw ever arrive? That is all I'm wondering, and don't want to read back through all the BS.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 12, 2010)

Naw,we're just waiting for a couple guys to finish filling this out,no saw yet.


----------



## Banacanin (Mar 12, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Naw,we're just waiting for a couple guys to finish filling this out,no saw yet.



Lmao


----------



## Freehand (Mar 12, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Lmao


----------



## Baldman (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not going to make any friends with this... but if the saw makes it to the OP, why then is the kid expected to refund money?

This isn't about coming out ahead... if it was, then what he did by not shipping the saw wasn't wrong...


----------



## parrisw (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Will,
> 
> On the flip side a guy can use the online labels to make it look like he shipped when he did not. I just printed two labels for boxes going out.
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for the heads up. Did not know these things.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 12, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Naw,we're just waiting for a couple guys to finish filling this out,no saw yet.



ha ha ha ha ha ha. I really need to use that for work. Do you have the unmodified version that you could please send me. A couple of guys at work could really use that.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry Paris,it's the only copy I have......could be modified if pasted into a word document though....although you'd lose the graphics....opcorn:


----------



## kspakland (Mar 13, 2010)

Try this: right click and "save as"


----------



## parrisw (Mar 13, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Sorry Paris,it's the only copy I have......could be modified if pasted into a word document though....although you'd lose the graphics....opcorn:



Yes, thanks. MR HE has graciously done it for me!!



kspakland said:


> Try this: right click and "save as"



Ya I know how to do that, I just wanted it unmodified if you look at it again, you'll see where its been modified.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang it, yer gonna make me use my brane ..........


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Is this still goin? Crickey we are a tragic lot, lol.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 13, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Is this still goin? Crickey we are a tragic lot, lol.



What's a crickey, and who qualifies as a 'mate"?


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What's a crickey, and who qualifies as a 'mate"?



Crickey, you know, "fairdinkum"


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 13, 2010)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Crickey, you know, "fairdinkum"



Now I know less than I did.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Mar 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Now I know less than I did.



Crickey = Wow!

Fairdinkum = For real!

Mate = Buddy, bloke. fella.
Even though we have mates, it's just a nice gesture to call one a mate.


----------



## Scooterbum (Mar 13, 2010)

Crickey mate!!! Fairdinkum...............

And I typed that with an accent.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What's a crickey, and who qualifies as a 'mate"?





Now thet raht thar is *funny*, ah don' care *hoo *you are!


:yoyo:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 13, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Actually you did say it was not genuine; read your post you Mark you said and I quote that it "isn't real compassion at all"




I'm sure the *emotion *may be genuine, but real compassion is a lot more than empty emotion.

Giving a positive judgment (as in positive rep) before there is action to support that judgment is not real compassion, it's just empty emotionalism.

It feels really good, but it doesn't DO any good, least of all the person who receives it.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Now I know less than I did.



That sir is a reppable post:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread sucks, who cares now either the saw shows up, or it dosent and the guy is worthless, take your pic, everyone did all they could to help him get his saw, WAIT


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 13, 2010)

What did I ever do with that "Evelyn Wood Speed Reading Course", Joe.


----------



## nanuk (Mar 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 13, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Naw,we're just waiting for a couple guys to finish filling this out,no saw yet.



Good God man, I love this thing it's usefulness on this forum may yet prove to be the most valuable thing I've seen, next to the muffler modd and porting information, of course.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 13, 2010)

mastermind7864 said:


> Good God man, I love this thing it's usefulness on this forum may yet prove to be the most valuable thing I've seen, next to the muffler modd and porting information, of course.



I didn't post that first,wish I did.I think Mr. He may have.......:monkey:


----------



## splitpost (Mar 13, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:Any news yet?


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 13, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> I didn't post that first,wish I did.I think Mr. He may have.......:monkey:





I have a whole file full of them all filled out.:hmm3grin2orange:



Mr. HE


----------



## wi50 (Mar 14, 2010)

aw crap, got warm today, snow melted, found box and a pile of beer cans outside the shop from UPS from back in January dog has been peeing on it for quite some time now.

























































wait for it..........








































































found a brand spankin new MS881:jawdrop: but sort of crusty yellow and looks like a Pioneer from all the dog pee, still no 650, maybe monday..........wait same thing I've said about twelve times now


----------



## Sprintcar (Mar 14, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:

:deadhorse:


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ZeroJunk (Mar 14, 2010)

Ho Ho


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 14, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wi50 (Mar 15, 2010)

the saw arrived today......no B.S. it's actually here!! Right on 3 months late.....well within a few days anyway.

Thank's to a few members here for a little push.


----------



## striperswaper (Mar 15, 2010)

good to hear it really did get to you
now pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 15, 2010)

What Saw?:monkey::monkey:


----------



## knockbill (Mar 15, 2010)

wi50 said:


> the saw arrived today......no B.S. it's actually here!! Right on 3 months late.....well within a few days anyway.
> 
> Thank's to a few members here for a little push.



is it as advertised?? if so, i guess we are done with this drama...
glad you got it...


----------



## wi50 (Mar 15, 2010)

well I'm too stupid to post any pictures, but we all know what a 650 looks like. I now have a project for next winter, this one's over and I need to keep plugging away getting equipment ready for field work.

Yes, it's actually here, well most of it anyway. The other day Pinesfarm sent me a PM saying he forgot a couple items with it and that they are on the way also just a few days behind.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Mar 15, 2010)

wi50 said:


> well I'm too stupid to post any pictures, but we all know what a 650 looks like. I now have a project for next winter, this one's over and I need to keep plugging away getting equipment ready for field work.
> 
> Yes, it's actually here, well most of it anyway. The other day Pinesfarm sent me a PM saying he forgot a couple items with it and that they are on the way also just a few days behind.



What he forget? The power Head!!!


----------



## Torin (Mar 15, 2010)

wi50 said:


> well I'm too stupid to post any pictures, but we all know what a 650 looks like. I now have a project for next winter, this one's over and I need to keep plugging away getting equipment ready for field work.
> 
> Yes, it's actually here, well most of it anyway. The other day Pinesfarm sent me a PM saying he forgot a couple items with it and that they are on the way also just a few days behind.



I'm glad you got it, well, most of it. It's good to see he's communicating with you on the delayed parts. Follow through will seal the deal.


----------



## kspakland (Mar 15, 2010)

Did he spell "Weegieland" correctly on the shipping label???


----------



## DSS (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad you finally got your saw. I'm still not repping him though. Now, on to our next crisis................:spam:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad you got it. 

He still needs a good kick in the arse though!!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 15, 2010)

Fish said:


> No biatchin about airing a A.S. problem on A.S., just need to kick it up a notch.
> 
> Give him a few phone calls.
> 
> ...



Chainsaw instigator....AND chainsaw getter


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2010)

trimmmed said:


> Spoke to the father and the boy. Father says he took him to the post office today. Boy says he will post the tracking number here.
> 
> Then I will close this thread.



You promised, close this puppy down..........


----------

